# The Differences between the US and UK



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Today, I decided to start an interesting thread comparing and contrasting cultural differences between two major English speaking countries, the United States and the United Kingdom. If you find anything similar between the two or something different, you can post here. However, I will not tolerate any kind of fighting. It's okay to admit that the UK is better than the US or vice versa, but bragging is not cool. Any kind of arguments or fighting (such as fighting over the existence of God), and this thread will be done. We must be civil.

One difference I find between the US and UK is the language differences, mainly the spelling. For example, words ending with an -nse is spelled as -nce. Or words ending with an -ize in the US is -ise. And what about the u's and z's? There's more z's in American language than there are in British language, while the British uses the u's.

Examples:

US - UK
Realize - Realise
Offense - Offence
Color - Colour

Another interesting difference is the definition of "first floor". In the UK, the "first floor" is the first floor above ground floor, while in the US, the "first floor" is the ground floor. I wonder if there is a thirteenth floor in the UK.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2015)

The UK has Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The UK has Benedict Cumberbatch.



In this comparison, America is better because **** Benedict Cumber*****


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> In this comparison, America is better because **** Benedict Cumber*****



Did you change that "a" to an "i"? lel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

News:

US has New York Times, ABC News etc.
UK has Telegraph, The Guardian etc.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 10, 2015)

bring on the america bashing


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Did you change that "a" to an "i"? lel



Yes, yes I did.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> News:
> 
> US has New York Times, ABC News etc.
> UK has Telegraph, The Guardian etc.



I feel like you're being a bit too broad with differences now.


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

I always notice cultural differences more with TV shows, mostly because the US is more ignorant to the rest of the world.

- In the UK we get all the US shows unchanged and as they were intended.
- In the US they take a popular UK TV show, 'Americanize' it and let it fade into obscurity because it was awful and totally lacked everything the original had.

Red Dwarf is my favorite example of this. They took a popular British comedy and turned it into a serious action drama. I mean, what the hell, America? It never got past the pilot episode. It wasn't even 'so bad it's funny', it was just bad.

The IT Crowd was another. They took the first episode and recreated it word for word, replacing British idioms so that Americans would understand it. It was just awful though, you could tell the actors missed the point, as well as them being awful. Again, didn't get past the pilot episode.

I hear Top Gear US failed pretty hard...

Inbetweeners US...My Lord...I didn't like the Inbetweeners anyway but then I saw Inbetweeners US. This one was so bad that I watched the original and thought "this isn't so bad in comparison" and somewhat became a fan...I mean, how bad do you have to be to make somebody a fan of the original by comparison!?




It's a common thing and it's happened with tons of shows but Americans are just generally ignorant to the rest of the world. You couldn't release a British show over there because they wouldn't be able to comprehend simple things like the British call 'fries' chips and call 'chips' crisps. Their heads would literally explode whilst trying to understand those differences.

Meanwhile, we just get almost everything without changes because we know what these American phrases mostly mean. We didn't get Breaking Bad UK with Walter White cooking meth in his people carrier on the coast of Dorset.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> We didn't get Breaking Bad UK with Walter White cooking meth in his people carrier on the coast of Dorset.



I almost wish you did, because the thought of this is cracking me up way too much.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> It's a common thing and it's happened with tons of shows but Americans are just generally ignorant to the rest of the world. You couldn't release a British show over there because they wouldn't be able to comprehend simple things like the British call 'fries' chips and call 'chips' crisps. Their heads would literally explode whilst trying to understand those differences.
> 
> Meanwhile, we just get almost everything without changes because we know what these American phrases mostly mean. We didn't get Breaking Bad UK with Walter White cooking meth in his people carrier on the coast of Dorset.



I love it when people stereotype an entire country of people.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 10, 2015)

I find Canada interesting because we inherit a lot from UK and USA. For example, we have the language of the UK although our TV and food is similar to the USAs.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> I always notice cultural differences more with TV shows, mostly because the US is more ignorant to the rest of the world.
> 
> - In the UK we get all the US shows unchanged and as they were intended.
> - In the US they take a popular UK TV show, 'Americanize' it and let it fade into obscurity because it was awful and totally lacked everything the original had.
> ...



Shameless US is doing pretty good.

The Office US was infinitely better than the Office UK



LambdaDelta said:


> I almost wish you did, because the thought of this is cracking me up way too much.



I'd watch it.


----------



## Tao (Apr 10, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I love it when people stereotype an entire country of people.



If there wasn't a large enough amount of the population who this didn't apply to then they wouldn't do US versions of things, they would just show the original. This says that the stereotype holds ground to at least some degree.

Besides, the people actually bringing these shows to America stereotyping by thinking their own country is too stupid to understand that 'sneakers' are trainers...

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Shameless US is doing pretty good.
> 
> The Office US was infinitely better than the Office UK




Even a broken clock is correct twice a day.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> Besides, the people actually bringing these shows to America stereotyping by thinking their own country is too stupid to understand that 'sneakers' are trainers...



Except in America, trainers means someone who assists another person by training them to do something.

The vocabulary in both countries is completely different. You're showing an extremely ignorant point of view yourself by stereotyping Americans that way.

pro hypocrite 2k15 let's critique americans for being ignorant by holding my own ignorant beliefs


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 10, 2015)

They drink milk from bags right.


----------



## DCB (Apr 10, 2015)

*Similar* -- Both the US and UK have a wide variety of accents. It's pretty great!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 10, 2015)

Being in Canada we get wonderful things from both countries. I especially love living under 2 hours from the US border because of great sales and snacks, though not at this exchange rate :/ I have been to the UK multiple times and I love it. I'm not sure what to add to this thread so I'm just going to compare random things.

Parliamentary democracy > Presidential democracy
British pop music > American pop music
Big Brother UK > Big Brother US
Cadbury > Hershey's
Topshop > Forever 21

However!

American Airlines > British Airways (just personal experience)
American potato chips > British crisps (who the **** thought prawn cocktail flavour was a good idea???)
American takeout > British takeaway 
American snacks > any snacks in any country I've ever been to
Republic > Monarchy
American prices > British prices


----------



## Bowie (Apr 10, 2015)

We have Doctor Who, automatically making us better.

No, I'm only joking. Well, kind of.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Being in Canada we get wonderful things from both countries. I especially love living under 2 hours from the US border because of great sales and snacks, though not at this exchange rate :/ I have been to the UK multiple times and I love it. I'm not sure what to add to this thread so I'm just going to compare random things.
> 
> Parliamentary democracy > Presidential democracy
> British pop music > American pop music
> ...



oh gawd prawn cocktail sounds terrible for chips

I'll take the salt and vinegar any day

I am thankful we have Cadbury mini eggs over here


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> oh gawd prawn cocktail sounds terrible for chips
> 
> I'll take the salt and vinegar any day
> 
> I am thankful we have Cadbury mini eggs over here



I'm glad you guys have Cadbury mini eggs too because everyone deserves those delectable morsels.
Do you have these though? I know MA and NY don't but idk about other states:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

prawn cocktail chips sounds like the kind of thing that someone thought of while drunk, that nobody bothered to criticize them on


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I'm glad you guys have Cadbury mini eggs too because everyone deserves those delectable morsels.
> Do you have these though? I know MA and NY don't but idk about other states:



My store sells the Roast Almond (ew, allergic), milk chocolate (gotta try sometime), and the fruit & nut (ew nuts also it has almonds gdi).


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I'm glad you guys have Cadbury mini eggs too because everyone deserves those delectable morsels.
> Do you have these though? I know MA and NY don't but idk about other states:



I think I've seen Cadbury in stores here, but not those flavors. I forget what they had in stock, though :/


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in the US and I spell everything the way they do in the UK


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I'm glad you guys have Cadbury mini eggs too because everyone deserves those delectable morsels.
> Do you have these though? I know MA and NY don't but idk about other states:



What are these exactly? I don't think I've seen them, but I may have just been missing all this time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> I'm in the US and I spell everything the way they do in the UK



I flip-flop between the two pretty randomly.


----------



## puppy (Apr 10, 2015)

i dont get the humor in the UK


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 10, 2015)

Neither of them are Australia so they have that in common..

At one stage they were doing an american remake of the Inbetweeners movie called _Virgins America_.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Neither of them are Australia so they have that in common.
> 
> At one stage they were doing an american remake of the Inbetweeners movie called _Virgins America_.



That is totally true. I bet Jubs would say the same thing about Canada rather than Australia.

Anyway, what America needs is 2-story buses like Britain. We have 2-story trains, but not 2-story buses. But Americans value cars more than the British (I think). Maybe our motto should be "In cars we trust".


----------



## Aradai (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That is totally true. I bet Jubs would say the same thing about Canada rather than Australia.
> 
> Anyway, what America needs is 2-story buses like Britain. We have 2-story trains, but not 2-story buses. But Americans value cars more than the British (I think). Maybe our motto should be "In cars we trust".



we have double decker buses already.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That is totally true. I bet Jubs would say the same thing about Canada rather than Australia.
> 
> Anyway, what America needs is 2-story buses like Britain. We have 2-story trains, but not 2-story buses. But Americans value cars more than the British (I think). Maybe our motto should be "In cars we trust".



???
I live in the SF Bay, and I see 2-story buses fairly frequently.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 10, 2015)

They call cookies biskits in the UK.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Aradai said:


> we have double decker buses already.



Oh, now I know what they are called. Thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> They call cookies biskits in the UK.



Cookies = Biscuits
Biscuits = Scones
Fries = Chips
Chips = Crisps


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

I am from England so I will focus on that. It would be unfair to bring Northern Ireland, Wales, and Scotland in to this as I don't actually know much about them but I am aware they're quite different to England culturally. I've only been to Wales and not the others, and that was only for a week if I recall correctly. 

• English humour is very different from American humour. Most Americans I've met don't even understand sarcasm. 

• Our basic use of language is different - such as with spelling, as most other people have mentioned. We also have a lot of different slang. Some of which would be unexceptable or just downright confusing to people in America, so I'm just going to leave it at that. 

• Cultural differences. Most people are thought of as an adult around the age of 18 in England. Able to drink, gamble, vote, drive, join the army, and so on. America values religion a lot more. America is cheaper and they earn more, thus Americans typically have larger houses than people in England. I guess, it's also sorta worth mentioning that swearing is a lot more taboo in America. It's considered a lot more casual and normal here.  

• Food differences, American food is more bland and their chocolate is weird. Please learn to cook steak right. English food has stupid names, example; spotted ****. Also tipping. Americans tend to tip 15-20% on top of the price of their bill and they even tip if the service and food is bad. We tip in England but less. Unlike in America the staff are paid an living and do not survive on tips. 

• America gets media such as TV shows, movies, and video games long before we do. 

• Holidays, America has more than England with days like Thanksgiving. England has some different ones too but they're pointless like Boxing Day. 

• Americans are a lot more patriotic to the extent it's both hilarious and terrifying. Seriously, you pledge allegiance to a flag daily?

• Walking is less common in America. They seem to always drive even when distances are really short and would actually be quicker on foot.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I am from England so I will focus on that. It would be unfair to bring Northern Ireland, Wales, and Scotland in to this as I don't actually know much about them but I am aware they're quite different to England culturally. I've only been to Wales and not the others, and that was only for a week if I recall correctly.
> 
> ? English humour is very different from American humour. Most Americans I've met don't even understand sarcasm.
> 
> ...



I just wanna address a few of these

1) YES THE HUMOR AND USE OF LANGUAGE AND SLANG IS VERY DIFFERENT WHY DID SOME OTHER PERSON IN THE THREAD NOT GET THIS.
2) I have to disagree on the age thing. It's the same here, 18 year olds are adults. That can't drink. Other than, yeah, the cultural differences you mentioned are the same.
3) What's the right way to cook steak? LOL SPOTTED **** YES HAHAHAHAAHA
4) Yeah that's true on the video games. Movies too? :/
5) We also have the Fourth of July, aka the "**** you" to England 
6) This is actually a stereotype. Maybe it's just my area, but we *never* do the pledge of allegiance in middle school and high school, and I'm in the suburbs of Washington D.C.
7) Depends on where you live tbh.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Most Americans I've met don't even understand sarcasm.



Yeah, I don't!



Moddie said:


> Also tipping. Americans tend to tip 15-20% on top of the price of their bill and they even tip if the service and food is bad. We tip in England but less. Unlike in America the staff are paid an living and do not survive on tips.



Wow, I'm incredibly cheap then.

I'll only tip 10% max, and if I've had problems that tip drops to even less.



Moddie said:


> England has some different ones too but they're pointless like Boxing Day.



fun fact: for the longest time I thought Boxing Day was a holiday related to the boxing sport



Moddie said:


> • Americans are a lot more patriotic to the extent it's both hilarious and terrifying. Seriously, you pledge allegiance to a flag daily?



No, I was sleeping.



Moddie said:


> • Walking is less common in America. They seem to always drive even when distances are really short and would actually be quicker on foot.



I walk eeeeeeverywhere.

But yeah, most of America is a bunch of lazy ****s it seems.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 11, 2015)

You forgot your top hat in this debate, America...





- Tim Horton's (my love)
- Maple Syrup
- Kinder Eggs are legal
- Colourful, plastic (a.k.a. indestructible) money that smells like maple syrup
- Everyone is ridiculously polite and apologetic over nothing
- Poutine
- TIM HORTON'S
- MAPLE SYRUP

*Slinks out clutching bottle of maple syrup*
Please don't kill me for stereotyping an entire country.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I just wanna address a few of these
> 
> 1) YES THE HUMOR AND USE OF LANGUAGE AND SLANG IS VERY DIFFERENT WHY DID SOME OTHER PERSON IN THE THREAD NOT GET THIS.
> 2) I have to disagree on the age thing. It's the same here, 18 year olds are adults. That can't drink. Other than, yeah, the cultural differences you mentioned are the same.
> ...



Oh, I thought 21 was an adult in America. Fair enough.

The right way to cook steak is so that it's not burnt. My preference is blue (still bleeding), but so long as it isn't burnt it's fine. Most Americans I know, primarily from Texas, burn their steaks right through. Making them too tough, dry, and it gets rid of all the flavour. (Also I actually really like spotted **** but I hate ordering it. They really need to rename it in restaurants.)

Yeah. The worst offender seems to be animated movies. We had to wait around 3 months longer for Big Hero 6. 

Oh, I thought most American schools did it daily. At least that's the impression I got from what I've read online. Maybe it's just certain states? ...Honestly, I poke fun at that but my school made us do prayer daily and we weren't a religious school so eh. It's not the same thing but it's equally dumb*. [*Religion isn't dumb. Forcing non religious kids and kids of different religions pray to Jesus is.]

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> fun fact: for the longest time I thought Boxing Day was a holiday related to the boxing sport



As a kid so did I. Needless to say, I was very disappointed when I found out how boring the day actually is.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> You forgot your top hat in this debate, America...



So what would Mexico and the rest of the North American continent down there be then? The beard?


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 11, 2015)

The UK has more ugly white people.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 11, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> The UK has more ugly white people.



In my opinion, a British accent makes anyone 10x more attractive.


----------



## matt (Apr 11, 2015)

Jello jelly
Tomayto tomato
Zee zed / zeeebra zebra

im English


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> The UK has more ugly white people.



And I am the ugliest.


----------



## matt (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> And I am the ugliest.



Very unlikely 
You say the nicest things


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> The right way to cook steak is so that it's not burnt. My preference is blue (still bleeding), but so long as it isn't burnt it's fine. Most Americans I know, primarily from Texas, burn their steaks right through. Making them too tough, dry, and it gets rid of all the flavour. (Also I actually really like spotted **** but I hate ordering it. They really need to rename it in restaurants.)



I'd love to know where you got this information about Texas and people burning their steaks. No one here likes "well done" steaks (well done is what you call a steak with no pink in the middle). Sure, it's an option, but I seriously don't know a single person that orders their steak that way, except for myself. And I only order it "well done" because if meat is in any way undercooked, it messes with my stomach. And when I go to restaurants and order a well done steak, I usually have to send it back because it's undercooked. It's like they never want to fully cook it. I've even had waiters tell me the cooks dislike cooking it all the way because they know it won't taste as good.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

matt said:


> Very unlikely
> You say the nicest things



That doesn't change my physical appearance, but thank you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I'd love to know where you got this information about Texas and people burning their steaks. No one here likes "well done" steaks (well done is what you call a steak with no pink in the middle). Sure, it's an option, but I seriously don't know a single person that orders their steak that way, except for myself. And I only order it "well done" because if meat is in any way undercooked, it messes with my stomach. And when I go to restaurants and order a well done steak, I usually have to send it back because it's undercooked. It's like they never want to fully cook it. I've even had waiters tell me the cooks dislike cooking it all the way because they know it won't taste as good.



"Most Americans I know, primarily from Texas, burn their steaks right through." 
...As in most Americans I know that are from Texas that I have seen prepare steak. Sorry that was unclear.

Also well done isn't burnt to me. Anything past well done is.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> "Most Americans I know, primarily from Texas, burn their steaks right through."
> ...As in most Americans I know that are from Texas that I have seen prepare steak. Sorry that was unclear.
> 
> Also well done isn't burnt to me. Anything past well done is.



Oh god, I hope no one cooks a steak past well done. That seriously doesn't sound edible. I'd be ashamed if people in Texas really cooked a steak that way. They should know better.


----------



## matt (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> That doesn't change my physical appearance, but thank you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Its whats inside that counts


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

matt said:


> Its whats inside that counts



Yup. The organs are all that matters.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

The U.S seem to be a lot more about 'each person for themselves', if you know what I mean? Like their health care system is screwed up and is only just starting to get better. In the UK we've had socialised healthcare since the 40's. 

And I've only been to the US a few times, so I can't say from experience, but apparently it's a lot less socially integrated and accepting than the UK, in terms of race, different religions, etc. 

Oh and it's a lot more religious country than the UK, which is probably why the US is still so iffy on topics like abortion, gay marriage, etc.


----------



## epona (Apr 11, 2015)

prawn cocktail crisps are amazing i will defend them to the death DO NOT INSULT PRAWN COCKTAIL CRISPS THEY GIVE ME LIFE


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> The UK has more ugly white people.



Compared to the Pacific Ocean: Yes
Compared to America: No




epona said:


> prawn cocktail crisps are amazing i will defend them to the death DO NOT INSULT PRAWN COCKTAIL CRISPS THEY GIVE ME LIFE



Prawn cocktail crisp are among the greatest of crisp.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

A thing that baffles me about the US is that like us, you go to college at 18. But you can't legally drink until you're 21?!?! My american flatmate last year was so confused by the drinking games we played at college and clubbing and stuff. According to him in american colleges you have to be all secretive about drinking. Weird.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 11, 2015)

An American guy who's living nearby for the year told me that back in the US of A it's perfectly normal to start a conversation with a stranger on the bus, whereas in the UK it would be considered outrageous to do the same.

Also, a lot of American stuff I've seen seems like they go out of their way to make things absurdly light-hearted or silly, like I went for an interview at ASDA(American owned) recently, but instead of an interview it was a "Magic session".

And of course American sports. You hear so much about Americans playing "football" and baseball, but it's kind of rare to see people playing them here in the UK, although I did go to a youth group a few years ago where the leaders were American, so they taught us how to play American football.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

Getting in trouble in school for misspelling honour and colour. I used to get so much **** from teachers about it. =[


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

US: Has brutal police departments whose first instincts are to shoot innocent black civilians for unwarranted crimes
UK: No gunz here lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brackets said:


> A thing that baffles me about the US is that like us, you go to college at 18. But you can't legally drink until you're 21?!?! My american flatmate last year was so confused by the drinking games we played at college and clubbing and stuff. According to him in american colleges you have to be all secretive about drinking. Weird.



In America you're allowed to join the army and risk your life before being allowed to let a drop of fermented fruit/yeast touch your tongue.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 11, 2015)

The UK is supposed have to have more hauntings per square foot than the US because of it's history. I know the reason why the Bible says, "Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live," is because of A) A mistranslation and B) When King James translated the Bible to English, he instructed the people writing to put down witches instead of poisoners or heretics because he didn't believe in witches at the time, but the country has more atheists than the US. Oh, and the UK is supposed to have more suicides on average than the US because of the rainy climate, which leads to depression.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> The UK is supposed have to have more hauntings per square foot than the US because of it's history. I know the reason why the Bible says, "Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live," is because of A) A mistranslation and B) When King James translated the Bible to English, he instructed the people writing to put down witches instead of poisoners or heretics because he didn't believe in witches at the time, but the country has more atheists than the US. Oh, and the UK is supposed to have more suicides on average than the US because of the rainy climate, which leads to depression.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

seriously though, I thought we were stating _real_ differences


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> In America you're allowed to join the army and risk your life before being allowed to let a drop of fermented fruit/yeast touch your tongue.



yeah wow that seems bizarre


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 11, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> seriously though, I thought we were stating _real_ differences



Those are real.


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That is totally true. I bet Jubs would say the same thing about Canada rather than Australia.
> 
> Anyway, what America needs is 2-story buses like Britain. We have 2-story trains, but not 2-story buses. But Americans value cars more than the British (I think). Maybe our motto should be "In cars we trust".



Not really, Illyana was already pretty spot on. We get the best of both worlds for the most part IMO.

We're starting to share the British pain of getting royally screwed over by exchange rates too! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Those are real.



Sure, MagicalCat6346.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 11, 2015)

Whateves. You can be a skeptic all you want. I'm not stupid enough to pick an argument with hardcore skeptics, but the Bible witch thing is an undeniable fact. Most historians attribute it to the fact that the Latin word for poisoner and heretic also translates to witchcraft or magic.


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> And of course American sports. You hear so much about Americans playing "football" and baseball, but it's kind of rare to see people playing them here in the UK, although I did go to a youth group a few years ago where the leaders were American, so they taught us how to play American football.




Depends where you look in the UK. Areas where sports can actually be played are pretty hidden away from what I gather.

'Fields' in residential areas (which are a diminishing thing due to building houses on 'em), youth clubs and special 'warehouses' with astro turf pitches seem to be the main places these days. Yano, places you won't really see it happening unless you actually look for them.

There's a large field near my house where people are usually doing some sport (usually 'soccer'), with the 'local' football and rugby teams training there on weekends since there's a set of goal posts set up there.
I went to one of those 'astro turf' places a few years quite regularly as well (back when I actually did sports). It's great since you can just turn up and play with literally anybody there, as well as there being organised 'leagues' and stuff.


This is up north anyway, I don't know about down south. Obviously the difference between north and south is often enough that there could be an ocean dividing them.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Whateves. You can be a skeptic all you want. I'm not stupid enough to pick an argument with hardcore skeptics, but the Bible witch thing is an undeniable fact. Most historians attribute it to the fact that the Latin word for poisoner and heretic also translates to witchcraft or magic.



Since when did using logic be considered as sceptical? 

I don't want to start the entire "Christian vs Atheist" debate here.

I think you meant that "It is believed by many that there are lots of haunted places" as opposed to stating that there are in fact more "haunted" places in the UK than there are in the US. (despite this claim making no sense at all)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2015)

Biggest differences? The Stereotyping.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

Sydney has 3 storey trains  , but that's part of Australia xP


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

the US have better pancakes


----------



## epona (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> A thing that baffles me about the US is that like us, you go to college at 18. But you can't legally drink until you're 21?!?! My american flatmate last year was so confused by the drinking games we played at college and clubbing and stuff. According to him in american colleges you have to be all secretive about drinking. Weird.



that is one massive flaw with the american system
you can literally sign your life away at 18, join the army, kill somebody, come home, and still not be legally allowed buy a pint of lager hahahaha

(why am i even here i'm irish)


edit; oops just saw jarrad's post and realised this is basically a duplicate pls ignore


----------



## Lektic (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> the US have better pancakes



Damn straight.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

UK logic, gotta be 18 to play Call of Duty but you can join the army at 16


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 11, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> An American guy who's living nearby for the year told me that back in the US of A it's perfectly normal to start a conversation with a stranger on the bus, whereas in the UK it would be considered outrageous to do the same.
> 
> Also, a lot of American stuff I've seen seems like they go out of their way to make things absurdly light-hearted or silly, like I went for an interview at ASDA(American owned) recently, but instead of an interview it was a "Magic session".
> 
> And of course American sports. You hear so much about Americans playing "football" and baseball, but it's kind of rare to see people playing them here in the UK, although I did go to a youth group a few years ago where the leaders were American, so they taught us how to play American football.



Depends where you live honestly, where I live in the city to talk to anyone is like a "sin", to even interact with someone is like " hunny dont talk to him hes crazy" We're thought not to interact with others on the subway, dont even look at them. Stare at your phone like you're texting someone. This is NYC though, Like you always see videos of people doing crazy stuff and passerby's just dont care and just walk away like nothing happened. Football and Baseball can be big during the Superbowl or the World Series but prior to that I never hear people talk about it.
I find people enjoy Baseball more, compared to Football. Also soccer is played a lot here.
Edit: My friend told me American Pudding is different from English pudding. Like English pudding is just basically a word for anythign eaten after dinner? While in USA pudding is an actual type of dessert made with Sugar, Cornstarch, Milk, Eggs, - other little things-


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 11, 2015)

The UK gets all cartoons except The Simpsons like 6 months late. For example, we're not even halfway through the first season of Steven Universe yet. I never understood why that happens, because we get shows like The Flash or Game of Thrones at the same time.


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Cookies = Biscuits
> Biscuits = Scones
> Fries = Chips
> Chips = Crisps



Crisps = Chips
Fries = Chips
Sliced potato = Chips

Both could use better nomenclature for potato derived crunchy things.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> the US have better pancakes



I disagree

i mean whats with the butter thing? ew pancakes are sweet not savoury


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> A thing that baffles me about the US is that like us, you go to college at 18. But you can't legally drink until you're 21?!?! My american flatmate last year was so confused by the drinking games we played at college and clubbing and stuff. According to him in american colleges you have to be all secretive about drinking. Weird.



Add to that, the drinking age also influences the gambling age. I could not gamble until I was 21. I gamble for fun, not as a way to earn money, but I do like to win. We still have casinos you cannot enter until you're 18, but most public casinos won't let you in until you're 21.



Astro Cake said:


> The UK has more ugly white people.



This is rather an insult than a fact. The UK doesn't have Kim Kardashian, Miley Cyrus etc, proving the opposite being true. But I don't like the school uniforms the UK has, like what we see in Harry Potter.



Justin said:


> Not really, Illyana was already pretty spot on. We get the best of both worlds for the most part IMO.
> 
> We're starting to share the British pain of getting royally screwed over by exchange rates too! Woohoo!!!



The British Commonwealth had most of the English speaking countries. The only one that isn't part of the commonwealth is the United States.

I've been seeing a few religious differences mentioned on this thread. The truth here is that even if we had an even shorter era of torture of someone who isn't Christian (I'm looking at you Salem Witch Trials) than the UK (referring to the medieval era), it would take longer for religion to completely fade from American culture than in the UK. Especially in the South. The Northeast is the most religion unfriendly region of the US, but they still value religion over the UK. The South is the one place I don't recommend visiting at all if you're an atheist. Religion is an even bigger deal here. And yes, abortion, same sex marriage, and the separation between church and state (in how the left defines it) are issues we may never get along with.

One thing the UK is better: less gangs, mobs, and hate groups than in the US. I don't get why we allow those people here in America. It makes the UK look like a better place.

One thing the US is better: in the UK, "pants" means underwear. Good thing I live in the US. This is the craziest vocabulary difference between the two countries.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2015)

epona said:


> prawn cocktail crisps are amazing i will defend them to the death DO NOT INSULT PRAWN COCKTAIL CRISPS THEY GIVE ME LIFE



ew they're still gross.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

Reading this really solidifies how flawless Canada is :')
The only thing I prefer about the US is guns. I'd feel safer in Toronto getting off the train at night if we had concealed carry laws.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> One thing the US is better: in the UK, "pants" means underwear. Good thing I live in the US. This is the craziest vocabulary difference between the two countries.



why is a different word for something so hard to wrap your head around... it's just a word? If you'd grown up in the UK you'd be fine with calling underwear pants.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> Reading this really solidifies how flawless Canada is :')
> The only thing I prefer about the US is guns. I'd feel safer in Toronto getting off the train at night if we had concealed carry laws.



so you prefer the US's gun laws?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_school_shootings_in_the_United_States


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> why is a different word for something so hard to wrap your head around... it's just a word? If you'd grown up in the UK you'd be fine with calling underwear pants.



I think your last sentence kind of explains why he finds it weird.

It's funny seeing the people from the UK here like "WHAT? HOW CAN YOU THINK CALLING X Y IS WEIRD??? OH MY GOD WHY DON'T YOUR SILLY AMERICANS UNDERSTAND THAT'S WHAT IT'S CALLED???? FORGET THE FACT THAT WE GREW UP CALLING IT THAT AND YOU DIDN'T HENCE WHY YOU FIND IT WEIRD NO IT'SS WEIRD THAT YOU DON'T CALL IT THAT OMG"


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> why is a different word for something so hard to wrap your head around... it's just a word? If you'd grown up in the UK you'd be fine with calling underwear pants.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh for heaven's sake, you don't have to link me to that. I'm very well aware of the school shootings, thanks. It doesn't change the fact that I'd personally feel safer being able to protect myself with a gun.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, you don't have to link me to that. I'm very well aware of the school shootings, thanks. It doesn't change the fact that I'd personally feel safer being able to protect myself with a gun.



Chill, i was just saying. Of course everyone would feel safer with a gun, but I was just pointing out that giving guns to everyone isn't the right solution, necessarily.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Chill, i was just saying. Of course everyone would feel safer with a gun, but I was just pointing out that giving guns to everyone isn't the right solution, necessarily.



Sorry, I felt like we were going to enter a drawn out gun debate. I'm glad we're not. Your point is fair enough, definitely.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> why is a different word for something so hard to wrap your head around... it's just a word? If you'd grown up in the UK you'd be fine with calling underwear pants.



In the UK, pants also refers to something in poor condition. Take for instance, in the United States, you see a movie that was altered due to political correctness. People would say "this is bull****". In England, people would say "this is pants". I'm not that bitter over that use than the other.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

I think bellend should be a term used universally.
But I hate when British people say "I'm not being funny, but..."


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> In the UK, pants also refers to something in poor condition. Take for instance, in the United States, you see a movie that was altered due to political correctness. People would say "this is bull****". In England, people would say "this is pants". I'm not that bitter over that use than the other.



... I've lived in varying parts of the UK all my life and I've never heard someone use that term :') it sounds like something someone might say if they're trying not to swear in front of their children, but not seriously. (we swear a LOT)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I think bellend should be a term used universally.



omg yes bellend is my favourite


----------



## Cariad (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok this is bloody stereotypical. I don't care which is better to be honest because they're _different_ places, and they can be different. I think it's quite humorous seeing what you all say so don't let me get in your way.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

This comes from the UK. But the US has "Let it go".


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> why is a different word for something so hard to wrap your head around... it's just a word? If you'd grown up in the UK you'd be fine with calling underwear pants.



I've always heard 'pants' refer to 'jeans' etc.

'Underwear' has either just been called underwear or a more specific word for whatever they are specifically like 'Y-fronts' and 'ball stranglers' for briefs, or 'boxers' for...boxers.



From what I gather in media, the US seems to favor 'briefs' and have a large distaste for boxers and trunks. 
UK seems to be more into boxers and trunks than briefs.

I mean, there's a reason we call briefs 'ball stranglers'.





Illyana said:


> Reading this really solidifies how flawless Canada is :')
> The only thing I prefer about the US is guns. I'd feel safer in Toronto getting off the train at night if we had concealed carry laws.




But if everybody has guns, nothing has been solved.

I actually see it as being a worse thing. Somebody holds you up or threatens you with a gun, you're screwed. They have all the power in the situation and they can end you right then and there.

With blunt or impaling weapons (or even just fists) you can at least 'run away' and have a higher chance of disarming or overpowering the attacker with less chance of injury. Try that against somebody with a gun and they'll likely shoot you before you have a chance to do either. Even if you have your own gun...Well...Good luck taking that out before they shoot you in the face.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This comes from the UK. But the US has "Let it go".



They're both ****. What you really want is some 80's British indie. the smiths


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> ... I've lived in varying parts of the UK all my life and I've never heard someone use that term :') it sounds like something someone might say if they're trying not to swear in front of their children, but not seriously. (we swear a LOT)




'Pants' used in that way I've not heard since like the 90's. It pretty much was the 'child friendly' version of ****, though I thought the use of it pretty much died with the 90's.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> 'Underwear' has either just been called underwear or a more specific word for whatever they are specifically like 'Y-fronts' and 'ball stranglers' for briefs, or 'boxers' for...boxers.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I mean, there's a reason we call briefs 'ball stranglers'.



How have I never heard of this term before? xD This is hilarious. You win, no contest.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> ... I've lived in varying parts of the UK all my life and I've never heard someone use that term :') it sounds like something someone might say if they're trying not to swear in front of their children, but not seriously. (we swear a LOT)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Pants is quite old-fashioned, that's why.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, you don't have to link me to that. I'm very well aware of the school shootings, thanks. It doesn't change the fact that I'd personally feel safer being able to protect myself with a gun.



Do you own a gun?


----------



## epona (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Add to that, the drinking age also influences the gambling age. I could not gamble until I was 21. I gamble for fun, not as a way to earn money, but I do like to win. We still have casinos you cannot enter until you're 18, but most public casinos won't let you in until you're 21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol excuse you ireland isn't part of the commonwealth (and proudly so)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> One thing the UK is better: less gangs, mobs, and hate groups than in the US. I don't get why we allow those people here in America. It makes the UK look like a better place.



Yeah I don't know why America allow Republicans either.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Pants is quite old-fashioned, that's why.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


No, I live in Canada.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

It's pretty hard to own a gun the the UK like you have to go through a whole mess of stuff before they even consider giving you one


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

It seems crazy to me how drugs are advertised on TV and stuff in the US


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> 'Pants' used in that way I've not heard since like the 90's. It pretty much was the 'child friendly' version of ****, though I thought the use of it pretty much died with the 90's.



It's rare but I still hear people use the word pants. But most people I know seem to still be living in the past. I still hear terms like hella, chillaxing, dillweed, and Wassup daily. I even hear really awkward sounding words like bombdigity thrown into the mix at times.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Yeah I don't know why America allow Republicans either.










I really wish I had something significant to say about the topic.. uh. Our chip bags always have them labeled as crisps instead of chips so?


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> It's rare but I still hear people use the word pants. But most people I know seem to still be living in the past. I still hear terms like hella, chillaxing, dillweed, and Wassup daily. I even hear really awkward sounding words like bombdigity thrown into the mix at times.




Those are words old people use when trying to 'be down with da kidz'.


One day, I'll be one of those old people...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Yeah I don't know why America allow Republicans either.



I know why. So Americans get to pick what jobs they want or what schools they can go to or where they live, not the government.



Prof Gallows said:


> I really wish I had something significant to say about the topic.. uh. Our chip bags always have them labeled as crisps instead of chips so?



Yes, this is a US/UK thread, not a politics thread.

To help get the trains back on track, let's talk about what shows come from each country. UK has Dr. Who while US has stuff like Star Trek.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I know why. So Americans get to pick what jobs they want or what schools they can go to or where they live, not the government.



um do you know that not being republican does not automatically make you communist?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> um do you know that not being republican does not automatically make you communist?



I'm only joking here, but let's go back on track (comparing the US and UK). I'm pretty much exaggerating on my response to oath.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

the us can have dr who for all i care

i just want good shows like twd and got


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> the us can have dr who for all i care
> 
> i just want good shows like twd and got



What are those two shows (TWD and GOT)?


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> the us can have dr who for all i care
> 
> i just want good shows like twd and got



Agreed! Lets banish Dr to make room for more TWD and GoT


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What are those two shows (TWD and GOT)?



*gasp*

educate urself!

game of thrones and the walking dead


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> *gasp*
> 
> educate urself!
> 
> game of thrones and the walking dead



Oh, sorry, but I never see those shows abbreviated before.

Walking dead is pretty scary, and Game of thrones...South Park has a good point about it. The Black Friday Trilogy best explains what Game of Thrones is about.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh, sorry, but I never see those shows abbreviated before.
> 
> Walking dead is pretty scary, and Game of thrones...South Park has a good point about it. The Black Friday Trilogy best explains what Game of Thrones is about.



the what

i stopped watching south park when i was like 11
I don't find that sort of humour funny


----------



## sizzles (Apr 11, 2015)

UK has got the great british bake off  Unless there is an American version...


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

gray/grey

- - - Post Merge - - -

center/centre


----------



## MagsyPies (Apr 11, 2015)

The U.S. don't have prawn cocktail crisps? :O I suppose they also don't have Worcester sauce flavour? </3


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> Those are words old people use when trying to 'be down with da kidz'.
> 
> 
> One day, I'll be one of those old people...



Sadly, I mainly hear those words around college. ...Damn 90's kids. 
(Honestly, I sometimes use hella, started out ironic but it kinda stuck.)


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

sizzles said:


> UK has got the great british bake off  Unless there is an American version...



There was only one season of the American version I believe (might be wrong) and it wasn't as good.  But I think it got cancelled because Paul Hollywood took a "liking" to his co-host


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

sizzles said:


> UK has got the great british bake off  Unless there is an American version...



well they do have cake boss

http://pagesix.com/2014/11/13/cake-boss-star-got-mouthy-with-the-cops-after-arrest/


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 11, 2015)

The Apprentice UK is miles better than The Apprentice US, and Sir Alan Sugar seems like less of an ******* than Donald Trump.

The UK has had way better girlbands. Starting from Spice Girls, of course, but then Girls Aloud, Sugababes, The Saturdays, etc. The US has only really had the Pussycat Dolls and Fifth Harmony.

House of Cards UK is pretty amazing but House of Cards US is better, mostly because it's longer and there's more character development.


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Sadly, I mainly hear those words around college. ...Damn 90's kids.
> (Honestly, I sometimes use hella, started out ironic but it kinda stuck.)



As one of those 'damn 90's kids' I can say that I've not heard those words outside of the Fresh Prince of Bel Air. Maybe I wasn't 'street' enough 


'Hella' I remember Cartman saying a lot for a few episodes of South Park and that's about it.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 11, 2015)

Tao said:


> As one of those 'damn 90's kids' I can say that I've not heard those words outside of the Fresh Prince of Bel Air. Maybe I wasn't 'street' enough
> 
> 
> 'Hella' I remember Cartman saying a lot for a few episodes of South Park and that's about it.



I was born in the 90's too, by '90's kids' I meant those obnoxiously nostalgic, can't let go of the 90's, kinda people. Maybe it's just people around campus trying to sound cool but I hear the words too often. Normally they sound forced. 

Oh, Spookyfish. Honestly, I think South Park might have been why I started saying hella.


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I was born in the 90's too, by '90's kids' I meant those obnoxiously nostalgic, can't let go of the 90's, kinda people. Maybe it's just people around campus trying to sound cool but I hear the words too often. Normally they sound forced.
> 
> Oh, Spookyfish. Honestly, I think South Park might have been why I started saying hella.




Onli 90 kidz wil rembr

lik n shar if u agri!!1!!111



Yea, that episode is what I was thinking of xD I don't know whether it was in a few others though but I remember it was like his 'favorite word' for that.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm English, but I do have friends from America and have been to America before, so... From my own experience, I can definitely say that... Americans tend to be "extreme" with a lot of things. Like. Not saying that the people are, it's just... Everything is so much more extravagant and BIGGER than in England. Like, you guys have Disneyworld and Disneyland... In England we have... Well... Some boring, small theme parks, with very very boring rides and stuff. In America, you guys go CRAZY over Halloween. In England, we'll maybe carve a pumpkin and hand out sweets, but that's it.  Basically... England is a boring country!


----------



## Cariad (Apr 11, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> I'm English, but I do have friends from America and have been to America before, so... From my own experience, I can definitely say that... Americans tend to be "extreme" with a lot of things. Like. Not saying that the people are, it's just... Everything is so much more extravagant and BIGGER than in England. Like, you guys have Disneyworld and Disneyland... In England we have... Well... Some boring, small theme parks, with very very boring rides and stuff. In America, you guys go CRAZY over Halloween. In England, we'll maybe carve a pumpkin and hand out sweets, but that's it.  Basically... England is a boring country!


Boring? I'd call it relaxing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> I'm English, but I do have friends from America and have been to America before, so... From my own experience, I can definitely say that... Americans tend to be "extreme" with a lot of things. Like. Not saying that the people are, it's just... Everything is so much more extravagant and BIGGER than in England. Like, you guys have Disneyworld and Disneyland... In England we have... Well... Some boring, small theme parks, with very very boring rides and stuff. In America, you guys go CRAZY over Halloween. In England, we'll maybe carve a pumpkin and hand out sweets, but that's it.  Basically... England is a boring country!



I don't know because in America, Halloween is fading too. In fact, some people don't even trick or treat anymore all because of Call of Duty and other FPS. But it's still huge in the town I live in. But yes, America is crazy over parks and parties.


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 11, 2015)

i think america is better ngl ?\_(ツ)_/? isnt the UK always cold and rainy? plus practically every US tv show adaption is waaaaay better than the UK version (shameless, skins, inbetweeners) but then again harry potter...


----------



## sailorerika (Apr 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> It seems crazy to me how drugs are advertised on TV and stuff in the US



Do you mean like illegal drugs or over the counter/prescription drugs. I thought drug culture was a lot more prevalent in the UK. By that I mean more people do more hardcore drugs (coke, opium, ketamine, etc) I know the US does it's fair share of drugs as well but for some reason all of the reports/articles I've read about high amounts of drug use have been more centered on the UK. All of the people I personally know that live here that are from the UK also drink a lot and do a lot of drugs. I'm not saying anything about their character but I thought it was just a cultural thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spelling88 said:


> i think america is better ngl ?\_(ツ)_/? isnt the UK always cold and rainy? plus practically every US tv show adaption is waaaaay better than the UK version (shameless, skins, inbetweeners) but then again harry potter...



Skins UK is so bad it's literally the best.


----------



## Tao (Apr 11, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> plus practically every US tv show adaption is waaaaay better than the UK version (shameless, skins,* inbetweeners*)




Oh *HELL* no...


There's a reason 95% of them don't get past the pilot episode.

Of that 5% which actually get aired, almost all of them get cancelled within series 1 because they were terrible (the Inbetweeners US being one of those).

I don't think that the 3 actually successful US versions of UK shows (Shameless US, Office US...Possibly something else?) erases the mounds of crap that isn't even good enough to make it to air.




Excluding all the gameshow and reality show ones for obvious reasons. They're literally the same with a different host (assuming they even changed the host).


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> every US tv show adaption is waaaaay better than the UK version (shameless, skins, inbetweeners) but then again harry potter...


Shameless US is fantastic but you really think Skins US was _better_?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know because in America, Halloween is fading too. In fact, some people don't even trick or treat anymore all because of Call of Duty and other FPS. But it's still huge in the town I live in. But yes, America is crazy over parks and parties.



Wait... What.
People stopped trick or treating because of FPS?

From what I've recently seen, trick or treating is more for the children now and it all ends before it gets dark outside.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Wait... What.
> People stopped trick or treating because of FPS?
> 
> From what I've recently seen, trick or treating is more for the children now and it all ends before it gets dark outside.



You realize that if I cross out something, it means that it's false or what I don't believe.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

I wish America would stop being obsessed over football.

Also, **** *******s that shoot off fireworks at 2 ****ing am on the 5th of July.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I wish America would stop being obsessed over football.
> 
> Also, **** *******s that shoot off fireworks at 2 ****ing am on the 5th of July.



The UK isn't obsessed over their football? 
I ****ing love fireworks though. Shoot those any time of the year. I'm fine with that.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> The UK isn't obsessed over their football?



I meant the American football that barely even has foot-on-ball action.

The rest of the world seems pretty obsessed with the other football, that actually has tons of foot-on-ball action, though. So its a case of pick your poison, I guess.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> The UK isn't obsessed over their football?
> I ****ing love fireworks though. Shoot those any time of the year. I'm fine with that.



I kinda agree, 4th of July is like my favorite Holiday. The fireworks just make it even more awesome! I think it's so much fun spending the night partying and being obnoxious about our country. I live in Boston, so we go all out to show our patriotism. Ahaha!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I kinda agree, 4th of July is like my favorite Holiday. The fireworks just make it even more awesome! I think it's so much fun spending the night partying and being obnoxious about our country. I live in Boston, so we go all out to show our patriotism. Ahaha!



Except the 5th of July isn't the 4th.

I have no problem with fireworks at normal hours, but not when people are trying to sleep, and when the holiday is over on top of that. You're just an obnoxious ******* if you're shooting off fireworks then.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2015)

European football / soccer is the most boring sport ever conceived


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Except the 5th of July isn't the 4th.
> 
> I have no problem with fireworks at normal hours, but not when people are trying to sleep, and when the holiday is over on top of that. You're just an obnoxious ******* if you're shooting off fireworks then.



Ahaha, you obviously don't live in a big city then. All holidays like that go on until the next day. Hell, every time a home town team wins I'll hear people celebrating in the street untill dawn. That is considered normal. We don't _notice_ the fact that it's a different day because we're too busy having fun. The 4th of July literally happens once a year, and if it effects you that much then, wow. 
Fireworks are frickin awesome, and If I'm only allowed to use them once a year then I'm sure as hell gonna make the most of it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Ahaha, you obviously don't live in a big city then. All holidays like that go on until the next day. Hell, every time a home town team wins I'll hear people celebrating in the street untill dawn. That is considered normal. We don't _notice_ the fact that it's a different day because we're too busy having fun. The 4th of July literally happens once a year, and if it effects you that much then, wow.
> Fireworks are frickin awesome, and If I'm only allowed to use them once a year then I'm sure as hell gonna make the most of it.



I used too sort of, and it still pissed me off constantly. Fun is fine, but being self-centered about it is not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the 4th of July is just a dumb excuse for people to get wasted and make idiots out of themselves imo. I doubt many people seriously celebrate it for any of its actual reasons, unless they're the hardcore AMERICA **** YEAH crowd.

Like the holiday could be about the creation of pickles and it wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I used too sort of, and it still pissed me off constantly. Fun is fine, but being self-centered about it is not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If you grow up that way it doesn't really bother you as much, I grew up there so I guess I'm just used to it. I don't think anyones trying to be self centered, the holiday all gives us a reason to stop being so serious and just enjoy the festivities. It's one of the only times I get to see my whole family besides Christmas and Thanksgiving. So I guess it means a lot to me. I don't think it dumb or an excuse, both my uncle and my grandfather are veterans and they're proud that people are celebrating a country that they helped fight for.
Sure, some people go over board but it's just one day, why not go all out. 
I love my country. Yeah it's crazy, the government is horrible and nothing really makes any sense... But it's mine. And if we want change we should probably stop hating on it and start trying to help fix whatevers wrong.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry America is way better  we don't live under kings rules


----------



## penguins (Apr 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Sorry America is way better  we don't live under kings rules



we live under the governments rules so
aka mostly old white people


----------



## Blue99i (Apr 12, 2015)

What the UK? What is that? Do you eat it? Because, we all know America is the best place in the whole universe!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> Oh *HELL* no...
> 
> 
> There's a reason 95% of them don't get past the pilot episode.
> ...



Did the US even change Sherlock or Robinhood? They seemed untouched when I watched them on Hulu and Netflix.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Did the US even change Sherlock or Robinhood? They seemed untouched when I watched them on Hulu and Netflix.



There's a US version of Sherlock but there's also Sherlock I think


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 12, 2015)

it's called Elementary

the UK gave birth to Peaky Blinders and i am forever thankful for this


----------



## kassie (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I wish America would stop being obsessed over football.
> 
> Also, **** *******s that shoot off fireworks at 2 ****ing am on the 5th of July.



Fireworks happen here a week leading up to the 4th of July and a week or more afterwards.

It's terrible.


----------



## f11 (Apr 12, 2015)

Similarity- they both suck


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

the USA has a lot of cool land formations and other cool stuff I guess?
Like look at all of this:


Spoiler:  the lord's art



first this because it's a mile from my house:






































half of those were taken were i live. it's breath taking-ly beautiful out here but dang there is nothing to do.
in fairness, this was all taken in either Utah or Arizona.



- - - Post Merge - - -

lol someone send me pretty UK pictures.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 12, 2015)

sailorerika said:


> Do you mean like illegal drugs or over the counter/prescription drugs. I thought drug culture was a lot more prevalent in the UK. By that I mean more people do more hardcore drugs (coke, opium, ketamine, etc) I know the US does it's fair share of drugs as well but for some reason all of the reports/articles I've read about high amounts of drug use have been more centered on the UK. All of the people I personally know that live here that are from the UK also drink a lot and do a lot of drugs. I'm not saying anything about their character but I thought it was just a cultural thing.



... of course I'm talking about prescription drugs. why would something illegal be advertised on TV?!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> the USA has a lot of cool land formations and other cool stuff I guess?
> Like look at all of this:
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmygosh... O.O
I need to get out of the city, we don't even see the stars anymore...
That's just... Gorgeous. ღ


----------



## Cariad (Apr 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> the USA has a lot of cool land formations and other cool stuff I guess?
> Like look at all of this:
> 
> 
> ...



We have beautiful areas, but they're more green than those spikes. These are just a few that I found for you, and that are my favourites.


http://imgur.com/7MgOUVN
The one in the link is where Merlin was filmed, and some Doctor Who episodes were filmed. I think one of them was a weeping angels one...?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> the USA has a lot of cool land formations and other cool stuff I guess?
> Like look at all of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the lord's art



I'm sorry, but that CLICK HERE *FULL RESOLUTION* is cracking me up way too much


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> the USA has a lot of cool land formations and other cool stuff I guess?
> Like look at all of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the lord's art



I'm sorry, but that CLICK HERE *FULL RESOLUTION* is cracking me up way too much


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Cariad said:


> And I have a ****ton more but I don't have any bells. ****.



just use imgur or something


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Cariad said:


> And I have a ****ton more but I don't have any bells. ****.



just use imgur or something


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> the USA has a lot of cool land formations and other cool stuff I guess?
> Like look at all of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the lord's art



I'm sorry, but that CLICK HERE *FULL RESOLUTION* is cracking me up way too much



Cariad said:


> And I have a ****ton more but I don't have any bells. ****.



just use imgur or something

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOD ****ING DAMMIT HOW THE **** DID THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm sorry, but that CLICK HERE *FULL RESOLUTION* is cracking me up way too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a horrible **** up your computer did.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

I sent in reports for every post except the last one to be deleted, so....


----------



## Saylor (Apr 12, 2015)

Cariad said:


> -



Whoa, those are all gorgeous.

I really love a lot of the scenery I've seen of the UK, especially the farmland.


----------



## Android (Apr 12, 2015)

You can find beautiful scenery pictures of basically anywhere of the world.



Spoiler

























North Korea


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I meant the American football that barely even has foot-on-ball action.



American 'football'? You mean 'hand egg'?


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Yeah I don't know why America allow Republicans either.



That's another thing that I really notice about the US vs the UK. I'm always seeing Americans online bashing people, particularly on YouTube for which political party they support ("You're probably a dirty Republican." "[insert insulting comment about Liberals]" "[insult insulting comment about Conservatives]"). I often find it quite strange, but I guess Conservatives vs Liberals are in favour of opposing laws, though I don't get what Republicans are bashed for.

In the UK, most people couldn't really care which party you support, or at least wouldn't go as far as insulting someone for who they support. Hopefully this doesn't cause offense, but this seems to be the general stereotype of politics in the UK: You get a few people who are dissatisfied with the current government who cut back on money for the NHS, support for education and benefits and say we should vote Labour instead, also generally think there's a problem with immigrants, but they generally just grumble and sign a petition here and there. There's the UKIP and BNP supporters who are usually fairly vocal on social media, writing long rants about immigrants and sometimes why we should leave the EU. Then there's Conservative supporters who believe that our government is great, cutting off money from the "scroungers", often generally middle-class or posh. And then I guess the Lib-Dems are similar to the Liberals of America, pro-gay, slightly feminist and fairly open to immigrants.

Still haven't chosen who I'll be supporting yet, I'd vote Green, but since it'd just be wasted I'll probably vote Labour.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 12, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> Still haven't chosen who I'll be supporting yet, I'd vote Green, but since it'd just be wasted I'll probably vote Labour.



if Greens won we would have 100000 solar panels and 0 economy haha. 
probably gonna vote labour myself. however, Conservatives have actually done a pretty good job so i'm considering them


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2015)

the UK had the mighty boosh, and i have to say that is a brilliant show. 

the thing with america taking the UK's shows and changing them is because most Americans don't appreciate British humor at all.
all the friend's i have introduced to shows from the UK all seem to either hate it completely or absolutely love it. there really is no middle ground.
a few others:
red dwarf
shameless ( although i agree i prefer the american version to this show)
wilfred was also originally from the UK i think...


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 12, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> That's another thing that I really notice about the US vs the UK. I'm always seeing Americans online bashing people, particularly on YouTube for which political party they support ("You're probably a dirty Republican." "[insert insulting comment about Liberals]" "[insult insulting comment about Conservatives]"). I often find it quite strange, but I guess Conservatives vs Liberals are in favour of opposing laws, though I don't get what Republicans are bashed for.
> 
> In the UK, most people couldn't really care which party you support, or at least wouldn't go as far as insulting someone for who they support. Hopefully this doesn't cause offense, but this seems to be the general stereotype of politics in the UK: You get a few people who are dissatisfied with the current government who cut back on money for the NHS, support for education and benefits and say we should vote Labour instead, also generally think there's a problem with immigrants, but they generally just grumble and sign a petition here and there. There's the UKIP and BNP supporters who are usually fairly vocal on social media, writing long rants about immigrants and sometimes why we should leave the EU. Then there's Conservative supporters who believe that our government is great, cutting off money from the "scroungers", often generally middle-class or posh. And then I guess the Lib-Dems are similar to the Liberals of America, pro-gay, slightly feminist and fairly open to immigrants.
> 
> Still haven't chosen who I'll be supporting yet, I'd vote Green, but since it'd just be wasted I'll probably vote Labour.



when margaret thatcher died, there was an onslaught of political trash-talk coming from people of the UK. so no, this isn't strictly limited to the US.



why even have this thread when we all know it's going to be full of (improper) generalizations and stereotypes lol


----------



## Finnian (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm sorry, but that CLICK HERE *FULL RESOLUTION* is cracking me up way too much



did ti really do that. UGHHH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and wow there are some really beautiful places int the world.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a question. During the 1950's, how friendly were the British towards communists that lived in the UK? In the US, communists were treated harshly. We simply punished almost every who was communist or a communist sympathizer in America at the time. They couldn't get jobs, they were imprisoned, and their reputation was entirely negative. We were meaner towards communists than we were to the Native Americans. But I don't know how bad was the UK was at the time.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 12, 2015)

The UK has me so I guess it has that going for it


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2015)

Omg this was rude I'm sorry.


----------



## penguins (Apr 13, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Can the UK have Canada pls Canadiens are just holding us back.



uh why do you think that?


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2015)

penguins said:


> uh why do you think that?



I'm jokin. 

that was racist wasn't it.. ; v ;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

They define pants as underwear


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> They define pants as underwear



And fanny means vagina.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mariah said:


> And fanny means vagina.



... I thought fanny meant the booty... o.o


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> ... I thought fanny meant the booty... o.o



Not to the British.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> ... I thought fanny meant the booty... o.o


Do they have fanny packs over there?


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Do they have fanny packs over there?



Yea, they're called bum bags though. I dunno if that's the 'proper name' for them but it's what I hear them called.

'Fanny packs' aren't a big thing here though. The only person I've ever see use one is my grandad on holiday.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah they're made fun of over here, I was just curious


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Do they have fanny packs over there?





Mariah said:


> Not to the British.



In the US? Yes we do, and now I understand.
The world makes so much more sense now...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 14, 2015)

Some words like the c-word are acceptable in the UK or somewhat unacceptable. They do have some inappropriate meanings, but they're commonly said. But in the US, they are highly unacceptable.


----------



## Tao (Apr 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Some words like the c-word are acceptable in the UK or somewhat unacceptable. They do have some inappropriate meanings, but they're commonly said. But in the US, they are highly unacceptable.



c-word?

Are we talking about **** or cr*p?

I always find that **** offends more people, for some reason women more. It doesn't really stop anybody from using it though from what I've noticed.


----------



## SweetT (Apr 14, 2015)

Babies wear Nappies? WTH is that supposed to be?  British tv for the  most part sucks cause they have no good sense of humor.  There was only one bbc show that I liked about surviving the apocolypse but they ended it before it should have been...at an airport..everyone was dying of a virus..blah blah blah.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> c-word?
> 
> Are we talking about **** or cr*p?
> 
> I always find that **** offends more people, for some reason women more. It doesn't really stop anybody from using it though from what I've noticed.



Crap isn't a bad word, so yes, it's the other word. Here, the c-word is at the level of offensiveness as the dreaded n-word, but only for women. So the c-word is hardly used here, and one of the taboo words on television and cinema.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SweetT said:


> Babies wear Nappies? WTH is that supposed to be?  British tv for the  most part sucks cause they have no good sense of humor.  There was only one bbc show that I liked about surviving the apocolypse but they ended it before it should have been...at an airport..everyone was dying of a virus..blah blah blah.



Nappies mean diapers in the UK. That's what it means.

Another interesting vocab difference: trunk is the british word for boot.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 15, 2015)

SweetT said:


> Babies wear Nappies? WTH is that supposed to be?  *British tv for the  most part sucks cause they have no good sense of humor.  *There was only one bbc show that I liked about surviving the apocolypse but they ended it before it should have been...at an airport..everyone was dying of a virus..blah blah blah.



it's you guys who have no sense of humour


----------



## oath2order (Apr 15, 2015)

Brackets said:


> it's you guys who have no sense of humour



I feel like we've already discussed that hunor is subjective between the countries and neither one has a bigger sense of humor than the other


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Brackets said:


> it's you guys who have no sense of humour



This, I prefer watching British comedy shows. M*A*S*H is a nice exception though.


----------



## Tao (Apr 15, 2015)

SweetT said:


> British tv for the  most part sucks cause they have no good sense of humor.



U wot m8?










Apple2012 said:


> Crap isn't a bad word, so yes, it's the other word. Here, the c-word is at the level of offensiveness as the dreaded n-word, but only for women. So the c-word is hardly used here, and one of the taboo words on television and cinema.



I'm never sure if crap is supposed to be a bad word or not. My grandparents always got a bit offended when I said it, as well as it being a 'taboo' when I was in school. Nobody else cares though.

I worked in Northern Rail for a short time. Loads of Scottish people working in rail. They sprinkle the 'c-word' around like their life depends on it xD
I really don't know why women find it as offensive as they do though. It makes no sense to me. As far as I'm aware it's just slang for vagina, so what's the big deal?


----------



## Brackets (Apr 15, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I feel like we've already discussed that hunor is subjective between the countries and neither one has a bigger sense of humor than the other



Yeah, I know. I wasn't being serious - the humours are definitely different.



Tao said:


> I really don't know why women find it as offensive as they do though. It makes no sense to me. As far as I'm aware it's just slang for vagina, so what's the big deal?



I would guess it's because it can be used as a disparaging term for a woman.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

SweetT said:


> Babies wear Nappies? WTH is that supposed to be?  British tv for the  most part sucks cause they have no good sense of humor.  There was only one bbc show that I liked about surviving the apocolypse but they ended it before it should have been...at an airport..everyone was dying of a virus..blah blah blah.



I love how you say British TV shows suck when there are so many good "American" tv shows which were completely copied from British ones.

*Cough* The office, Skins, Shameless and much much more *Cough*

and the tv show you're talking about, does it follow a survivor of a huge virus trying to find her son? I think I started watching that but lost interest because it wasn't very realistic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I feel like we've already discussed that hunor is subjective between the countries and neither one has a bigger sense of humor than the other



I think you mean it's subjective between each individual, not countries.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue99i said:


> What the UK? What is that? Do you eat it? Because, we all know America is the best place in the whole universe!



despite having thousands of people play victim to the law enforcement's racism 

totally the best place in the entire universe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I would guess it's because it can be used as a disparaging term for a woman.



That's exactly what I'm trying to say. It may be as offensive as the d-word in the UK, but most uses in the US make it a female-bashing slur.

I find it funny that the racial slurs are worse than the c-word, yet they're used more often in today's media than the c-word.

Sorry if I had to bring that c-word up, but that's one difference in vocabulary. The UK is strange at times in the perspective of an american.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> It's a common thing and it's happened with tons of shows but Americans are just generally ignorant to the rest of the world. You couldn't release a British show over there because they wouldn't be able to comprehend simple things like the British call 'fries' chips and call 'chips' crisps. Their heads would literally explode whilst trying to understand those differences.



That's a generalization we can do without. Yes, there is some slang we're not familiar with here in the States, but I seriously doubt our "heads would literally explode" trying to figure out what 'chips' and 'crisps' are.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 15, 2015)

Imbri said:


> That's a generalization we can do without. Yes, there is some slang we're not familiar with here in the States, but I seriously doubt our "heads would literally explode" trying to figure out what 'chips' and 'crisps' are.



well...


SweetT said:


> Babies wear Nappies? WTH is that supposed to be?


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 15, 2015)

On the gun thing, here's my thoughts: I do get when americans say that they feel safer having a gun, like I completely get where they're coming from in terms of self defense - I'd probably be the same. But on the flipside, if no-one has them at all, like here in the UK (apart from very few people) then you don't have gun crime at all? So I suppose it has to be an all or nothing deal for something like this? It's tricky.  At the end of the day, I do think it would be better for the US to have similiar laws to the UK in this matter, but I totally know how much of an almost impossible task that would be to do safely ;_; But think of how many lives could be saved if it were somehow do-able...


----------



## loreiid (Apr 15, 2015)

"Grey" and "Gray"


----------



## oath2order (Apr 15, 2015)

Brackets said:


> well...



Can you please move on from the ****ing slang thing. One person is not representative of an entire country.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Moar differences:

US: Driver seat on the left, cars drive on the right side of the road.
UK: Driver seat on the right, cars drive on the left side of the road.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> U wot m8?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 15, 2015)

yes thank you all for blatantly ignoring the hundreds of American Doctor Who/Sherlock/Downton Abbey/etc. fans who literally spam Tumblr with gifs on a daily basis. yes because clearly these shows aren't British enough to rattle our intelligence. 

for the record, PBS airs tons of BBC program.
for the record, Netflix carries dozens of British programs that are re-released for American audiences.

hopefully my sass has been clearly conveyed across the ocean for people who still think Americans can't comprehend British programming.


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Can you please move on from the ****ing slang thing. One person is not representative of an entire country.



Agreed. I'm sure there's also some American slang a lot of people in the UK aren't familiar with. Heck, I myself am not familiar with a lot of American slang, and I grew up in the US. It's a big country; different regions will have different slang terms. Knowing a different region's slang/colloquialisms does not make one better than someone who doesn't know them. 

Back on topic:

*Similar* -- Both the Union Jack and the American flag are red, white, & blue.

*Difference* -- However, the colors symbolize different things on each flag. Also, the official pantone colors are slightly different for each flag. _UK_ = red: 186C; blue: 280C. _US_ = red: 193C; blue: 282C.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is another difference:

US: Very few civilizations before colonialization. Most people who owned the land before 1600 (aka, the Indians or Native Americans) remained uncivilized until the early 1900's.
UK: Several old civilizations before the Angles and the Saxons moved to the British Isles. London was a Roman city too. In AD 2043, it will be 2,000 years old.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Can you please move on from the ****ing slang thing. One person is not representative of an entire country.



omg lighten up


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 16, 2015)

US version of Top Gear sucked ass


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok well the US version of the office > the UK one. But I guess that's a matter of opinion huh


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 16, 2015)

Well there is soccer....

The US sucks in soccer (males).
Well and England.... sucks as well. 

Huh, well how about that? 
Not so different after all.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 16, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Ok well the US version of the office > the UK one. But I guess that's a matter of opinion huh



Yeah, that's one of the few exceptions (although the UK one is still good). Though I find it weird why the US feels the need to reinvent our programmes anyway? Like why don't they just show it how it is, like we do with their shows? Or think of their own ideas.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Well there is soccer....
> 
> The US sucks in soccer (males).
> Well and England.... sucks as well.
> ...


from england here

speaking of sports, we call soccer football and americas type of football american football


----------



## Tao (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> from england here
> 
> speaking of sports, we call soccer football and americas type of football american football




I call American Football 'Hand Egg'. 

There's very little 'ball on foot action' with it, so it's a much more accurate name.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> I call American Football 'Hand Egg'.
> 
> There's very little 'ball on foot action' with it, so it's a much more accurate name.


lmao i agree, the world football really isnt very wisely picked for a game where feet are not involved haha


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2015)

Brackets said:


> omg lighten up



No. You're beating a dead horse.


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2015)

I did a bit of looking around and found that the reason why American football is called _football_ is because the sport itself originated from rugby football. {Walter Camp helped American football to become a distinct sport from rugby ~1880. He was the one who proposed the idea of a line of scrimmage instead of a scrum.}

The reason for the word _football_ in itself is speculation, though. From what I can tell, the most popular theory is that the term denotes sports played on foot, as opposed to horse-riding sports such as polo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 16, 2015)

Brackets said:


> omg lighten up



You tell him. It's best not to stereotype an entire nation by one person, but I don't see too much of that on this thread either.

As for the football thing, I think the UK/world definition makes perfect sense rather than the brown oval ball being the "football". Think about it, you use your foot to move the ball. In the American version (the brown oval one), you rarely use your feet. We call the world football "soccer". So we have soccer and football here, but the world likes soccer. Football is very strange though.


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> As for the football thing, I think the UK/world definition makes perfect sense rather than the brown oval ball being the "football". Think about it, you use your foot to move the ball. In the American version (the brown oval one), you rarely use your feet. We call the world football "soccer". So we have soccer and football here, but the world likes soccer. Football is very strange though.



As I explained above, _football_ might not actually come from kicking a ball with one's feet but instead from being played on foot, instead of horseback. No one actually knows for sure, since the term _foot ball_ is incredibly old. There's a possibility that both assumptions are correct, in that the term originally denoted a sport {later, sports} played on foot instead of horseback. Perhaps that original sport itself heavily incorporated the use of kicking the ball, thus creating a sort of intermingling etymology. {This [the intermingling etymology] is pure speculation on my part, I should add.}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 16, 2015)

I wonder, how popular is baseball in the UK? It's an old sport in the US, but it's baseball season right now.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 16, 2015)

DCB said:


> As I explained above, _football_ might not actually come from kicking a ball with one's feet but instead from being played on foot, instead of horseback. No one actually knows for sure, since the term _foot ball_ is incredibly old. There's a possibility that both assumptions are correct, in that the term originally denoted a sport {later, sports} played on foot instead of horseback. Perhaps that original sport itself heavily incorporated the use of kicking the ball, thus creating a sort of intermingling etymology. {This [the intermingling etymology] is pure speculation on my part, I should add.}



"The Middle Ages saw a huge rise in popularity of annual Shrovetide football matches throughout Europe, particularly in England. An early reference to a ball game played in Britain comes from the 9th century Historia Brittonum, which describes "a party of boys ... playing at ball"."

Proof that football is and always will mean soccer, and that the Americans stole and cultivated it to define something different. Of course in modern days the term "football" related to any sport which involved kicking a ball, but originally it was used for the name for what's known as soccer/football. 







obligatory picture of an ancient greek playing footy



Apple2012 said:


> I wonder, how popular is baseball in the UK? It's an old sport in the US, but it's baseball season right now.



It's not really popular at all. I've literally never met anybody that's into baseball, and I come from an *extremely* sporty family.


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2015)

No. American football in itself is derived from rugby football, hence the name. Hands are allowed in rugby football, but I don't see anyone arguing about that. The origin of the word football is controversial. No one knows why it is called football. 

Saying that Americans stole the sport from soccer is completely false.


----------



## r a t (Apr 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder, how popular is baseball in the UK? It's an old sport in the US, but it's baseball season right now.



Baseball here is like cricket over there - it doesn't happen


----------



## Tao (Apr 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder, how popular is baseball in the UK? It's an old sport in the US, but it's baseball season right now.



I guess 'rounders' is the closest thing in the UK to baseball (I'm sure 'rounders' came first as well). I don't think I've ever seen it played outside of school PE classes though.




DCB said:


> No. American football in itself is derived from rugby football, hence the name. Hands are allowed in rugby football, but I don't see anyone arguing about that.



That's because nobody calls it 'Rugby Football', it's just 'Rugby'.


----------



## tsantsa (Apr 16, 2015)

English Comedy is more hard core, where as american comedy is a bit more laid back, Im British .


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

DCB said:


> I did a bit of looking around and found that the reason why American football is called _football_ is because the sport itself originated from rugby football. {Walter Camp helped American football to become a distinct sport from rugby ~1880. He was the one who proposed the idea of a line of scrimmage instead of a scrum.}
> 
> The reason for the word _football_ in itself is speculation, though. From what I can tell, the most popular theory is that the term denotes sports played on foot, as opposed to horse-riding sports such as polo.


its called rugby football over there? its just rugby here, but yeah the two are definitely really similar with the balls and whatnot


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> its called rugby football over there? its just rugby here, but yeah the two are definitely really similar with the balls and whatnot



no it's called football

like how can you not notice this is exactly what we're discussing lol


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2015)

The official name of rugby is rugby football, which is then divided into either rugby league football or rugby union football.

Even if the name is shortened to "rugby," there are still other football sports that don't involve solely ball-kicking. For example, there's Australian rules football, which allows hands-on-ball contact. Canadian football {a gridiron sport similar [yet different] to American football} is another football sport allowing the use of hands-on-ball contact.

EDIT;
To get back on the topic of the thread, it is interesting to note a difference between the UK and the US.

*Difference* -- popularity of certain sports


----------



## Brackets (Apr 16, 2015)

haha just saw this and made me think of this thread

whoops triple post
WHY WON"T IT LET ME DELETE THE PICS


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> no it's called football
> 
> like how can you not notice this is exactly what we're discussing lol



well no because american football isnt the same as rugby lol so no rugby here isnt football there

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_American_football_and_rugby_union


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Just because people call it rugby doesn't mean the official name can't be rugby football. Just saying.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 16, 2015)

Brackets said:


> View attachment 90775
> haha just saw this and made me think of this thread
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Which makes sense to call it that.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

If I recall correctly the U.S. uses fall and autumn interchangeably. At least the people I know do. Does the UK only use autumn then?


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

DCB said:


> The official name of rugby is rugby football, which is then divided into either rugby league football or rugby union football.


i apologize i meant using is it a common thing to use the term rugby football, rather than simply saying rugby


----------



## Brackets (Apr 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Which makes sense to call it that.



... you're not really helping with the whole 'americans have no sense of humour' thing


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

Brackets said:


> ... you're not really helping with the whole 'americans have no sense of humour' thing


he was making a statement do we all have to be like HAHAHA about everything


----------



## DCB (Apr 16, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Which makes sense to call it that.



It also comes from 16th century England and became popular in North America about a century later. I do like the aesthetic sound of "autumn," though...even if I do call the season "fall" myself. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> i apologize i meant using is it a common thing to use the term rugby football, rather than simply saying rugby



I don't think so. I was just pointing out that "rugby football" is the reason the gridiron sport in the US is called "football."


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Brackets said:


> ... you're not really helping with the whole 'americans have no sense of humour' thing



Americans have a sense of humor! lol
Do you know what stupid things we do just to get people to laugh?
Have you ever seen Jackass? It's literally people doing the most idiotic things for 2hrs just because they can. 
I laugh at the crap my people do everyday, it's entertaining. 
See, when we think of British people the stereotypical thought is that they're snobs with a dry sense of humor, drinking tea all day with bad their teeth. But obviously that isn't the truth, because everyone has there own personalities. I don't think what country you live in really matters when it comes to things like that.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 16, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Americans have a sense of humor! lol
> Do you know what stupid things we do just to get people to laugh?
> Have you ever seen Jackass? It's literally people doing the most idiotic things for 2hrs just because they can.
> I laugh at the crap my people do everyday, it's entertaining.
> See, when we think of British people the stereotypical thought is that they're snobs with a dry sense of humor, drinking tea all day with bad their teeth. But obviously that isn't the truth, I can only imagine what the American stereotype is... o.o"



Our stereotype is fat and laid back/rednecks who are obsessed with freedom


----------



## Brackets (Apr 16, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Americans have a sense of humor! lol
> Do you know what stupid things we do just to get people to laugh?
> Have you ever seen Jackass? It's literally people doing the most idiotic things for 2hrs just because they can.
> I laugh at the crap my people do everyday, it's entertaining.
> See, when we think of British people the stereotypical thought is that they're snobs with a dry sense of humor, drinking tea all day with bad their teeth. But obviously that isn't the truth, because everyone has there own personalities. I don't think what country you live in really matters when it comes to things like that.



I don't actually think they don't, haha. We have programmes exactly like that as well, but we like our sarcastic and self-deprecating humour too.


----------



## Tao (Apr 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Our stereotype is fat and laid back/rednecks who are obsessed with freedom






Basically that ^


I know that not *all* Americans are like that but whenever I see a news report filmed in America or generally something where they ask the public for their opinion, it feels like they make it their job to purposely find people who fit that picture.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> View attachment 90783
> 
> 
> Basically that ^
> ...



No, no. That just feels so right...
It's like our destiny to one day become that.


----------



## SuperVandal (Apr 16, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Yeah, that's one of the few exceptions (although the UK one is still good). Though I find it weird why the US feels the need to reinvent our programmes anyway? Like why don't they just show it how it is, like we do with their shows? Or think of their own ideas.



please sit down and wise up


----------



## Tao (Apr 16, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> please sit down and wise up



I would say you have a point but those are mostly all just reality TV shows and gameshows. Their only changes are often so that British people can take part in them, rather than unnecessarily changing entire scripts and butchering the original work...Almost all of them also turned out to be popular.


I think there's a reason almost nobody has mentioned regional variations of reality TV or gameshows already...Probably because there's more of an obvious reason for those, whilst 'IT Crowd US' or 'Inbetweeners US' were abortions that shouldn't have happened when the originals were already good enough to ship over.


[Edit]

Plus, that list you posted is hilariously small compared to the US list...The US list has 'pilot' written so many times that you could mistake it for a list of staff in an airport.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 17, 2015)

It got a difference.

Fahrenheit vs celcius.


----------



## tsantsa (Apr 17, 2015)

American and British comedy are very different


----------



## Brackets (Apr 17, 2015)

SuperVandal said:


> please sit down and wise up



Like Tao said, that list is a lot smaller and is mainly games programmes, which makes sense for us to adapt so that our own people can play in them. We don't really rewrite the U.S's shows - we don't have a Friends UK or a Scrubs UK, etc. I guess for some reason original British programmes don't go down well in the US, although I've heard some shows like Doctor Who doing quite well over there.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 17, 2015)

Esphas said:


> from england here
> 
> speaking of sports, we call soccer football and americas type of football american football



Yes, I know that. I said soccer so Americans would understand as well. In Holland we call it "voetbal", which is clearly taken from the word football as well.




Apple2012 said:


> I wonder, how popular is baseball in the UK? It's an old sport in the US, but it's baseball season right now.



Its quite popular in Holland. Its nowhere near the level of popularity of football, hockey and iceskating, but it gets for European standards a lot of airtime. It probably helps we are relatively good in it, but I also think the sport is kind of spoonfed to us from highschool and further. We play a lot of softball (I know its quite different), so we get exposed to it.

Italy is also a traditionally strong baseball nation in Europe, so maybe its slightly bigger over there as well.

But yeah, England prefers to use a paddle. 
I can think of more fun ways to use a paddle, but thats just me. They love their cricket.


----------



## hzl (Apr 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> Meanwhile, we just get almost everything without changes because we know what these American phrases mostly mean. We didn't get Breaking Bad UK with Walter White cooking meth in his people carrier on the coast of Dorset.



OH my word I haven't laughed so hard in ages  thankyou for that post it made my day

- - - Post Merge - - -



spelling88 said:


> i think america is better ngl ?\_(ツ)_/? isnt the UK always cold and rainy? plus practically every US tv show adaption is waaaaay better than the UK version (shameless, skins, inbetweeners) but then again harry potter...



It's not really always cold and rainy. Certain places maybe like Manchester where I live but down south they get some damn warm weather - this past week it's been sunbathing weather (I've been on holiday down the South of England).. infact it's actually warm up north at the moment

- - - Post Merge - - -

NHS.. we have free healthcare in the UK


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

You guys seem to have better TV shows than us. I'm seriously addicted BBCA. Lol. Also my husband pointed out that British food tends to be a lot gamier -- like rabbit and duck. Things like that aren't usually sold in American grocery stores. You have to special order it from a butcher. Oh, and my penpal from Ireland told me how the UK has a problem with Irish travellers and the Roma. I'm not sure how much of it is true or how much of it is, like, prejudice, though, cause I know the Roma are highly discriminated against. We don't really seem to have a problem with any of the Romani that live in the US. I actually wasn't even aware there was a large minority of them here until TLC came out with the American version of_ My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding_.
Oh, also, the UK doesn't have thrift stores. I have no idea how you live without them, either. Pretty much everything I buy comes from thrift stores -- clothes, books, movies, etc. I even buy dishes and video games there. I was able to buy a PS1 for $15 at one store! Another store, however, that was actually a Goodwill wanted $50 for a Super Nintendo 64 system. Made me so mad cause that's the system I grew up with, but it was way overpriced for a used system that old. Seriously, though, someone needs to bring thrift stores to the UK.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Oh, also, the UK doesn't have thrift stores. I have no idea how you live without them, either. Pretty much everything I buy comes from thrift stores -- clothes, books, movies, etc. I even buy dishes and video games there. I was able to buy a PS1 for $15 at one store! Another store, however, that was actually a Goodwill wanted $50 for a Super Nintendo 64 system. Made me so mad cause that's the system I grew up with, but it was way overpriced for a used system that old. Seriously, though, someone needs to bring thrift stores to the UK.



You could say we technically _do_ have thrift stores, but they're mostly run by charities, so I'm not entirely certain if they're the same thing. They do have some amazing bargains, though, depending on which one you go to: I managed to pick up one of the Sly Cooper series for only ?1, which was pretty impressive to me.

But they sell similar things to what thrift stores do. I honestly get about 90% of the books I own from them.

As for differences... well, one thing that comes to mind is the differences in taste between everything. For instance: take Diet Coke or something. I found that it tastes _much_ more bitter overseas, to the extent that it's kind of unbearable if you notice it. My Canadian parents have noticed that chocolate- most notably Aero- tastes a lot sweeter over here as well. Not that I have a problem with it- I love sweet things. I do wish, though, that we got more Hershey's chocolate over here. I'd say I'm one of the few who prefer it to Cadbury's.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> You guys seem to have better TV shows than us. I'm seriously addicted BBCA. Lol. Also my husband pointed out that British food tends to be a lot gamier -- like rabbit and duck. Things like that aren't usually sold in American grocery stores. You have to special order it from a butcher. Oh, and my penpal from Ireland told me how the UK has a problem with Irish travellers and the Roma. I'm not sure how much of it is true or how much of it is, like, prejudice, though, cause I know the Roma are highly discriminated against. We don't really seem to have a problem with any of the Romani that live in the US. I actually wasn't even aware there was a large minority of them here until TLC came out with the American version of_ My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding_.
> Oh, also, the UK doesn't have thrift stores. I have no idea how you live without them, either. Pretty much everything I buy comes from thrift stores -- clothes, books, movies, etc. I even buy dishes and video games there. I was able to buy a PS1 for $15 at one store! Another store, however, that was actually a Goodwill wanted $50 for a Super Nintendo 64 system. Made me so mad cause that's the system I grew up with, but it was way overpriced for a used system that old. Seriously, though, someone needs to bring thrift stores to the UK.



Head on the nail. That's one of the main reasons why I prefer other cuisines to my own. I'm not that big of a game fan


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> You could say we technically _do_ have thrift stores, but they're mostly run by *charities*, so I'm not entirely certain if they're the same thing. They do have some amazing bargains, though, depending on which one you go to: I managed to pick up one of the Sly Cooper series for only ?1, which was pretty impressive to me.
> 
> But they sell similar things to what thrift stores do. I honestly get about 90% of the books I own from them.



The ones here are run by charities, too. The ones near are run by the SPCA, Goodwill, Salvation Army, and one store in the next town is run by a hospital. I won't go to the ones run by the Salvation Army, though, cause they donate to hate groups.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh, and we do have "thift" stores, only they're called second-hand shops.

The popular ones are owned by charities, where you donate things and then your things go on to be re-sold to make profit for whichever charity the shop supports. Most charity shops are full of clothes.

There are also privately-owned second-hand shops, though they tend to sell only furniture and collectables as opposed to what you're used to seeing in normal charity shops.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 17, 2015)

hzl said:


> NHS.. we have free healthcare in the UK



this is the best thing we have over the US imo. It would be strange getting a bill after going to the doctor. And, since I'll be a doctor soon, I'm glad I won't be having to deal with patient's insurance companies and wotnot as well as treating them.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Oh, and we do have "thift" stores, only they're called second-hand shops.
> 
> The popular ones are owned by charities, where you donate things and then your things go on to be re-sold to make profit for whichever charity the shop supports. Most charity shops are full of clothes.
> 
> *There are also privately-owned second-hand shops, though they tend to sell only furniture and collectables as opposed to what you're used to seeing in normal charity shops.*



There are privately owned ones here, too. But I tend to stay away from those because the owners are usually very, very Christian (I live in the Bible Belt) and they tend to overprice their things.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> The ones here are run by charities, too. The ones near are run by the SPCA, Goodwill, Salvation Army, and one store in the next town is run by a hospital. I won't go to the ones run by the Salvation Army, though, cause they donate to hate groups.



Yeah, I'd say they're essentially the same. I wasn't entirely certain; all I knew was that thrift stores sold second-hand stuff.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Yeah, I'd say they're essentially the same. I wasn't entirely certain; all I knew was that thrift stores sold second-hand stuff.



Ahh, really? That's cool. I thought you guys didn't have 'em cause a bunch of people from the UK kept commenting on the LGR thrifts about they didn't have thrift stores. I guess maybe that was just in their part of the country, huh?
But, yeah, they're awesome. I love buying books there cause they sell two for 50 cents. So if I was, like, into Twilight (used to be, not anymore) I could go down there and buy the entire book series for a $1.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Ahh, really? That's cool. I thought you guys didn't have 'em cause a bunch of people from the UK kept commenting on the LGR thrifts about they didn't have thrift stores. I guess maybe that was just in their part of the country, huh?
> But, yeah, they're awesome. I love buying books there cause they sell two for 50 cents. So if I was, like, into Twilight (used to be, not anymore) I could go down there and buy the entire book series for a $1.



They're conventionally just referred to as charity shops here (unless that's just my family), so I guess it could be just them not really knowing about the similarities.

Agreed! A couple of ones near me sell books for around 25p each if they're paperbacks, which is really quite handy for me.


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Ahh, really? That's cool. I thought you guys didn't have 'em cause a bunch of people from the UK kept commenting on the LGR thrifts about they didn't have thrift stores. I guess maybe that was just in their part of the country, huh?



I think it's more likely that they weren't the brightest of sparks and didn't realize that we do essentially have 'thrift stores', they're just called something else.

Pretty much every town or city I've been to has charity/second hand stores in the UK, and that's including a lot of the country.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nah, they said the only things they had were flea markets.

Right? So much better than going to huge chain bookstores. I mean, I love Barnes & Noble, but they are way too expensive. They charge $5 for a freaking bookmark just because it has a tassel on it.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 17, 2015)

I just like that we don't have tea time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 17, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I just like that we don't have tea time



What are you going to do? Dump it in the harbor?

If the British like tea, what do Americans like?


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 17, 2015)

We love a good car boot in the UK. Held on Sundays. I disagree about adaptations of our shows being better. The skins and inbetweeners was just awful imo... BUT bbca has some cracking shows on it.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> If the British like tea, what do Americans like?


we like freedom


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What are you going to do? Dump it in the harbor?
> 
> If the British like tea, what do Americans like?



Coffee. Lattes. Espresso. Cappuccino. Starbucks.

And tea is actually fairly popular here. A tea parlor actually just opened up in my area. I'd actually go there if the woman running it actually bothered offering milk or cream. She gives you straight tea, though, and I don't even drink black coffee.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 18, 2015)

One thing, which kind of ties in with the whole adaption thing, is that, from my experience, Americans want everything changed into their own culture and speech and phrases, whereas in the UK we watch the TV shows as they were broadcasted in the U.S., or we investigate and understand which school year is grade 8. I don't know if that's just me.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 18, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I just like that we don't have tea time



Apparently Americans don't have dinner.
Honestly though, I love that Americans think tea time is a set time in which we English drink tea when it literally just means dinner, or rarely lunch to some posher people. It's a cute misconception, I don't like tea but I wish we had tea time in the way Americans believe it to be. It'd be a fun social opportunity, it'd be nice if it was more normal to ask friends out to drink tea/coffee and just chat.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 18, 2015)

Cariad said:


> One thing, which kind of ties in with the whole adaption thing, is that, from my experience, Americans want everything changed into their own culture and speech and phrases, whereas in the UK we watch the TV shows as they were broadcasted in the U.S., or we investigate and understand which school year is grade 8. I don't know if that's just me.



Yeah, we do that and I freaking hate it. There have been, like, three different TV shows based off _Broadchurch_ in the last year and a half alone, and instead of _Sherlock_ there's this show called _Elementary_ where Watson is a girl. We expect people to do that, too, which really makes me mad. I mean, rather than trying to understand that immigrants are probably coming here because they have no choice and having a hard time, we get mad at them for getting jobs and demand that they completely abandon their culture now that they're on American shores.


----------



## hzl (Apr 18, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Apparently Americans don't have dinner.
> Honestly though, I love that Americans think tea time is a set time in which we English drink tea when it literally just means dinner, or rarely lunch to some posher people. It's a cute misconception, I don't like tea but I wish we had tea time in the way Americans believe it to be. It'd be a fun social opportunity, it'd be nice if it was more normal to ask friends out to drink tea/coffee and just chat.



yeah I always found it funny when I chat with Americans and tell them it's tea time or something and they're like whoa you have a set time for drinking tea?! I'm like .. no tea as in.. evening meal


- - - Post Merge - - -

most people I know and see around drink coffee these days. it's probably more popular than tea lol


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

We call it tea time to have dinner but we do actually have a 'tea time'

A lot of people have afternoon tea at about 4pm! Tea and scones with cream and jam. SO.... GOOD.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What are you going to do? Dump it in the harbor?
> 
> If the British like tea, what do Americans like?



Duh


----------



## Beardo (Apr 18, 2015)

UK has hotter actresses


----------



## Moddie (Apr 18, 2015)

JamesParker said:


> We call it tea time to have dinner but we do actually have a 'tea time'
> 
> A lot of people have afternoon tea at about 4pm! Tea and scones with cream and jam. SO.... GOOD.



That's very rare though. I've only known old rich people to do that and even then it's not a daily thing, more of a monthly deal. Weekly at most. Might be different else where in the UK, but just not as far as I'm aware.


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Moddie said:


> That's very rare though. I've only known old rich people to do that and even then it's not a daily thing, more of a monthly deal. Weekly at most. Might be different else where in the UK, but just not as far as I'm aware.



We do have it like that, just... on weekends? Ish? When people actually come over.
Otherwise it's just like "drown yourself in tea, mate, you don't have blood anymore, it's all tea".


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 18, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Duh



So does that make it Boston Tea Party II?

Now I see a few religious differences here. Even if America had a freedom of religion, we Americans valued the Christian religion more than Europe has, including the UK. Even the least religious part of the US (aka the Northeast) is more religious than the UK.

The one question I have is that if the Northeasterners (or Yankees whatever you call them) don't value religion as much as the rest of the US, why isn't atheism as common in these states as they are in the UK?


----------



## Brackets (Apr 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The one question I have is that if the Northeasterners (or Yankees whatever you call them) don't value religion as much as the rest of the US, why isn't atheism as common in these states as they are in the UK?



I don't really get what you're asking here? As you said, the US is overall much more religious than the UK, so it's understandable that even the least religious states are still more religous than the UK..


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Honestly though, I love that Americans think tea time is a set time in which we English drink tea



This. 

Nobody in my family really drinks tea at all, it's pretty much just coffee. I don't drink either, I just drink water or juice.

I don't really know anybody else who drinks it either, they mostly just drink coffee or juice.

My best friend is pretty much the only person who enjoys "A good bru" but even then, he'll still probably drink coffee instead.





JamesParker said:


> We call it tea time to have dinner but we do actually have a 'tea time'
> 
> A lot of people have afternoon tea at about 4pm! Tea and scones with cream and jam. SO.... GOOD.



Yea...My nan does that as well...

I'm pretty sure 'actual tea time' is a dying trend if anything. I've never actually witnessed this strange mythological British event.


----------



## Greninja (Apr 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The UK has Benedict Cumberbatch.



Well we have THE ROCK


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 18, 2015)

Greninja said:


> Well we have THE ROCK



Dwayne Johnson can't act. Pick someone better to represent us. Like RDJ or Johnny Depp. At least, they can act.


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2015)

Greninja said:


> Well we have THE ROCK



Yea...And you can keep him.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 18, 2015)

Hmm, well I think England has supplied the world with better art and literature. Architectural I also prefer England. I also like they have a longer history. Also love the cynical humour. I`m not sure if you can really call that last thing a true British thing, it just feels like it is for me. As in social climate and politics, I definetly prefer England as well. 

On the other hand, I do like typical American sports, like American football and baseball. "Soccer" is still better for me, but that isn`t really a British thing, more a European thing. I also love the geographical diversity of America. It seems like a beautiful country. Britain is still beautiful as well though, I loved London and the countryside. New York is awesome for sure though. It has a lot of similarities with Amsterdam.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 18, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yea...And you can keep him.



keep bendydink too.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 18, 2015)

My College (University of Evansville) has a Manor in England (Harlexton) that you can attend for 1 semester, so I'm really excited to learn about English culture next spring.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Cookies = Biscuits
> Biscuits = Scones
> Fries = Chips
> Chips = Crisps



What do you guys call Scones?


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> What do you guys call Scones?



We call 'scones' scones as far as I'm aware.


We refer to cookies as a type of biscuit rather than calling all biscuits cookies.


----------



## pokedud14 (Apr 18, 2015)

Some things That I like from both Countries

UK: Dr. Who, Harry Potter, Xenoblade, Metric System
US: The Simpsons, Family Guy, Star Wars, Valve


----------



## Cariad (Apr 19, 2015)

JamesParker said:


> We call it tea time to have dinner but we do actually have a 'tea time'
> 
> A lot of people have afternoon tea at about 4pm! Tea and scones with cream and jam. SO.... GOOD.



in Germany they have tea time too. And the get a break from work at 4 and everything.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 19, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Hmm, well I think England has supplied the world with better art and *literature.* Architectural I also prefer England. I also like they have a longer history. Also love the cynical humour. I`m not sure if you can really call that last thing a true British thing, it just feels like it is for me. As in social climate and politics, I definetly prefer England as well.
> 
> On the other hand, I do like typical American sports, like American football and baseball. "Soccer" is still better for me, but that isn`t really a British thing, more a European thing. I also love the geographical diversity of America. It seems like a beautiful country. Britain is still beautiful as well though, I loved London and the countryside. New York is awesome for sure though. It has a lot of similarities with Amsterdam.



I'm gonna have disagree with you on that. I mean, I'll give 'em D i c k e n s and Shakespeare -- *cough* who was Scottish *cough* -- but just look at the neo-classical literature that American authors are responsible for? Look at John Steinbeck, Edgar Allan Poe, and freaking Stephen King. Not just authors, too. I mean, what about Arthur Miller, Alfred Hitchcock, Stan Lee, Wes Craven, Walt Disney, and Audrey freaking Hepburn? 
Why is everyone acting like America hasn't contributed to world pop culture just as much as the UK has?


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I'm gonna have disagree with you on that. I mean, I'll give 'em D i c k e n s and Shakespeare -- *cough* *who was Scottish* *cough* -- but just look at the neo-classical literature that American authors are responsible for? Look at John Steinbeck, Edgar Allan Poe, and freaking Stephen King. Not just authors, too. I mean, what about Arthur Miller, Alfred Hitchcock, *Stan Lee*, Wes Craven, Walt Disney, and Audrey freaking Hepburn?
> Why is everyone acting like America hasn't contributed to world pop culture just as much as the UK has?




The title says UK. Scotland is part of the UK.
- Shakespeare was also born in Warwickshire. Warwickshire isn't in Scotland.
- D!ckens was born in Hampshire. Again, not in Scotland.
So whoever you were referring to, they're not Scottish. 

Also, Stan Lee? As a total Marvel fanboy, 'Captain Cameo' gets way more credit than he deserves.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 19, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Hmm, well I think England has supplied the world with better art and literature. Architectural I also prefer England. I also like they have a longer history. Also love the cynical humour. I`m not sure if you can really call that last thing a true British thing, it just feels like it is for me. As in social climate and politics, I definetly prefer England as well.
> 
> On the other hand, I do like typical American sports, like American football and baseball. "Soccer" is still better for me, but that isn`t really a British thing, more a European thing. I also love the geographical diversity of America. It seems like a beautiful country. Britain is still beautiful as well though, I loved London and the countryside. New York is awesome for sure though. It has a lot of similarities with Amsterdam.



You can't really compare literature of a country that has had hundreds upon hundred upon hundreds upon hundreds upon hundreds of years to get it down to, a country that has only had what 300+ years. So of course when people have been in Europe before and longer than white people have been here you're going to have the head start and advancement. I mean I do agree with you, its just not a fair comparison as things we're really developed in the UK by the time America was 100% free.

Compared to the UK, Europe, I mean even parts of Asia, we're still in the rebel teen stage. Hit us up in 200 years and see what have then? (It'll probably worse, but who knows?)


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tao said:


> The title says UK. Scotland is part of the UK.
> - Shakespeare was also born in Warwickshire. Warwickshire isn't in Scotland.
> - D!ckens was born in Hampshire. Again, not in Scotland.
> So whoever you were referring to, they're not Scottish.
> ...



Shakespeare was half-Scottish. Google it. And, honestly, I really want to see Scotland get it's independence from the UK. Nothing against Britain, but being in the UK has completely destroyed Scotland's economy. 
I actually agree with you about Stan Lee. He was an amazing creative genius, but it sickens me how people are constantly forgetting about Jack Kirby. But, again, you can't say that the guy that created Captain America and the X-Men doesn't deserve some credit. Those are two of the best selling comic books of all time, and both of them had a direct impact on culture not only in the US, but around the world.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Shakespeare was half-Scottish. Google it. And, honestly, I really want to see Scotland get it's independence from the UK. Nothing against Britain, but being in the UK has completely destroyed Scotland's economy.



Yes, but no one would describe him as Scottish. He's English. I'm half Scottish but was born and brought up in england so I would never say I'm Scottish. (and I think Scotland is better off in the Uk tbh but that's a debate for another day)


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Shakespeare was half-Scottish. Google it. And, honestly, I really want to see Scotland get it's independence from the UK. Nothing against Britain, but being in the UK has completely destroyed Scotland's economy.
> I actually agree with you about Stan Lee. He was an amazing creative genius, but it sickens me how people are constantly forgetting about Jack Kirby. But, again, you can't say that the guy that created *Captain America* and the X-Men doesn't deserve some credit. Those are two of the best selling comic books of all time, and both of them had a direct impact on culture not only in the US, but around the world.




He was born in Warwickshire, in England. He was born in England. He is English.




Stan Lee didn't create Captain America....

Most of his *CO* creations are also highly up for debate for how much he really contributed. It could have been the whole idea, he could have also just said "I want something to do with a spider" and thrown that vague idea at the other guy to make something of. 
Not to mention pretty much all of 'his' famous characters and work have the word 'co' in front of creator. Again, it's debatable how much he's actually done, especially with his reputation for not always being entirely truthful of his input.

This is a man who for the longest time claimed that he was the sole creator of Spider-man....Until he admitted he wasn't. Take everything the guy says with a pinch of salt because it's likely you're not even getting half of the truth.

Hell, the guy wanted a cameo in 'Batman vs Superman'! I mean...What? No, Stan Lee! Stop it!


The guy is fabulous with marketing and Marvel wouldn't be where it is without him from that. His creative input though is highly debatable. He certainly isn't somebody you should be using to represent great American writers when it's debatable to what he actually wrote.


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 20, 2015)

America gets The Flash and Arrow first (I am so jealous )
We get Sherlock and Doctor Who first

America says chips
We say crisps

America says fries
We say chips


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Yes, but no one would describe him as Scottish. He's English. I'm half Scottish but was born and brought up in england so I would never say I'm Scottish. (and I think Scotland is better off in the Uk tbh but that's a debate for another day)



But he's Scottish by blood? I am so confused on this @_@

Stan Lee didn't create Captain America....



> Most of his CO creations are also highly up for debate for how much he really contributed. It could have been the whole idea, he could have also just said "I want something to do with a spider" and thrown that vague idea at the other guy to make something of.
> Not to mention pretty much all of 'his' famous characters and work have the word 'co' in front of creator. Again, it's debatable how much he's actually done, especially with his reputation for not always being entirely truthful of his input.
> 
> This is a man who for the longest time claimed that he was the sole creator of Spider-man....Until he admitted he wasn't. Take everything the guy says with a pinch of salt because it's likely you're not even getting half of the truth.
> ...



Wow, you've completely misunderstood a lot. Okay, see, the reason why Stan Lee is famous is because he came up with the IDEA for Captain America, Spider-Man, and the X-Men for Marvel. But, yeah, he put them to print with the help of Steve Ditko and Jack Kirby. He was still brilliant for coming up with the ideas and you can't say he wasn't. I mean, look at J.R.R.Tolkien. All he did was rip-off centuries old mythology from around Europe, change it slightly, and set the story in MiddleEarth. Plus, he was a terrible writer. Everyone I've spoken to agrees with me that Tolkien is a terrible writer with good ideas, but really the only idea that was actually his and his alone with the idea to make Elvish an actual language, which was brilliant. But I think he pretty much stabbed all ancient European cultures in the heart when he not only warped their mythology for his own uses, but he used to them to write a story that is a metaphor for Christianity. Does he get any hate?
No, and yet you're sitting here going off on Stan Lee -- one of the most brilliant minds of our lifetimes -- because he pulled the ideas for his characters out of thin air, and then went to his writer and artist friends and said, "Hey, you wanna help me turn this into a comic?" Oh, and, uh, also -- the reason he tends to get more credit than Steve Ditko or Jack Kirby is because those two are both dead! He's the only one alive to take the credit! 
Who cares if he wanted a cameo in the movie? It was probably a joke, first of all. Second, he could be a Batman fan, which would make him even more awesome. Not only that but it is entirely likely that he probably knew Bob Kane, was/is a fan of his work, and wanted to be in the movie out of his respect for him. 
And, no, no, no, no. NO. I never stated he was a writer just like I never said any of the others were writers. Arthur Miller was actually a playwright. Alfred Hitchcock was a director as was/is Wes Craven. Audrey Hepburn is one of the most iconic actresses of all freaking time. Do you know what Stan Lee has in common with them? They are all famous, iconic AMERICANS that have had a cultural impact on the world!
That is what Stan Lee is representative of in my original post.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 20, 2015)

The US have nature day and the uk i think not


----------



## Brackets (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> But he's Scottish by blood? I am so confused on this @_@



So? He was born and raised in england. Even if he's half scottish, why would that override the english?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Brackets said:


> So? He was born and raised in england. Even if he's half scottish, why would that override the english?



I guess, what I'm trying to say is that we in America actually refer to him as Scottish because it's more interesting??? 
I mean, everyone knows that he's British, but finding out he's Scottish by blood is just a funfact for us. It's probably because we don't know or aren't taught as much about the Scottish. In schools here, they pretty much drill the history of England into us because, I'm guessing, America was founded by the British (Virginia). But when it comes to, like, Ireland or Scotland, we have to figure out that our own because the history of how the Britain became the UK is conveniently left out.We're really only taught what's relevant to our country's history. Unless it's Global History, then we get hear about Britain tried to take over the world.
No offense.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I guess, what I'm trying to say is that we in America actually refer to him as Scottish because it's more interesting???
> I mean, everyone knows that he's British, but finding out he's Scottish by blood is just a funfact for us. It's probably because we don't know or aren't taught as much about the Scottish. In schools here, they pretty much drill the history of England into us because, I'm guessing, America was founded by the British (Virginia). But when it comes to, like, Ireland or Scotland, we have to figure out that our own because the history of how the Britain became the UK is conveniently left out.We're really only taught what's relevant to our country's history. Unless it's Global History, then we get hear about Britain tried to take over the world.
> No offense.



but... he's not Scottish? And scotland is in Britain, so obviously he's british. But I've never even heard of people calling him scottish before (bcos he's not scottish i guess) I don't know why you'd pretend he's scottish to 'make it more interesting' but ok

also i don't know where you're even getting this 'half-scottish' thing from, from what i can find both his parents are english too?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Brackets said:


> but... he's not Scottish? And scotland is in Britain, so obviously he's british. But I've never even heard of people calling him scottish before (bcos he's not scottish i guess) I don't know why you'd pretend he's scottish to 'make it more interesting' but ok
> 
> also i don't know where you're even getting this 'half-scottish' thing from, from what i can find both his parents are english too?



Dude, I live here and I don't understand half the sh!t Americans do, okay?

It's what I was taught in school. That his mother, Mary Arden, was Scottish, making him half-Scottish.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> -snip-




Again, Stan Lee didn't create Captain America like, at all.

He came up for the idea for Spider-man and the X-men? Well, no, at the most we know he was there when the idea was floating around for them. I don't deny he was involved but then again, as I said, he was apparently the only creator for Spiderman until years later when he wasn't. 

I'm not saying he had nothing to do with them (he had nothing to do with Captain America's creation by the way), just that his input is debatable to the point where he really doesn't deserve as much recognition as he has, especially compared to a lot of other people, certainly with other big names getting ignored almost entirely...such as the guys who revived the original failing 'Stan Lee' X-Men in the 70's, largely with the help of new characters like Wolverine (that Lee also didn't create despite popular belief)

They may also be dead but that's also not the reason for their lack of credit, especially in Ditko's case. It's more for the case that Lee took a lot/all of the credit for stuff he either didn't do or just more credit than he deserved. I mean, what's the excuse for lack of credit when they were alive?

And yea, why shouldn't he have a cameo? His super power is making friggin' cameos after all.


But yea, totally inspirational dude. Maybe one day I can be as successful as him by using at least 50% of other peoples work and passing it of as my own.






MagicalCat590 said:


> I guess, what I'm trying to say is that we in America actually refer to him as Scottish because it's more interesting???



So whether or not somebody is a certain nationality or not depends entirely on how interesting somebody would find that scenario? 


Adolf Hitler is a pure American patriot born and bred. There's an interesting fact.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tao said:


> So whether or not somebody is a certain nationality or not depends entirely on how interesting somebody would find that scenario? Adolf Hitler is a pure American patriot born and bred. There's an interesting fact.
> View attachment 91236



No. It depends on their genealogy, which happens to be very important and fascinating to Americans because most of us don't know where we come from. I mean, our country is called the melting pot a reason, but a lot of us still want to be able to connect with the cultures that our ancestors carried with them from the shores of their homeland. That's probably the reason why we care about any celebrity's genealogy, especially because if we find out their relatives are from the place as ours we feel like we can relate to them better somehow. And there is a difference between being Scottish and being British. The British didn't invent golf, Mary, Queen of Scots, didn't rule over Britain, Stonehenge was not built on British soil. I mean, it's like saying the Irish and Scottish are the same when they aren't. Obviously, not everyone cares about the cultural differences, but you can't just throw all those things out and be like, "You're British now. You have no culture and the British claim all your fame as our own." 
And, btw, nice job completely ignoring everything I said about Tolkien.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> No. It depends on their genealogy, which happens to be very important and fascinating to Americans because most of us don't know where we come from. I mean, our country is called the melting pot a reason, but a lot of us still want to be able to connect with the cultures that our ancestors carried with them from the shores of their homeland. That's probably the reason why we care about any celebrity's genealogy, especially because if we find out their relatives are from the place as ours we feel like we can relate to them better somehow. And there is a difference between being Scottish and being British. The British didn't invent golf, Mary, Queen of Scots, didn't rule over Britain, Stonehenge was not built on British soil. I mean, it's like saying the Irish and Scottish are the same when they aren't. Obviously, not everyone cares about the cultural differences, but you can't just throw all those things out and be like, "You're British now. You have no culture and the British claim all your fame as our own."
> And, btw, nice job completely ignoring everything I said about Tolkien.





But he's still English.

Even with gene's, his parents were English. Their parents were also English. How far are we going back?



I also 'ignored' the Tolkien stuff because I'm not familiar with any of his work (as I'm not into that kind of fantasy at all), therefore I can't really make any type of statement about it other than "he's the Lord of the Rings guy, right?"


----------



## MistyBlue (Apr 20, 2015)

One thing I always forget every time I visit the US is the sheer space between everything and everywhere, I don't know if it's the places we visit but it seems like if you don't own a car you're stuck. In the UK you can probably bus-hop the length of the country if you set your mind to it. Also the lack of roundabouts in the US, everything is junctions! The cars also seem much larger in the US, and you see loads more pickup trucks.

THE ADVERTS. I don't know if it was just the few stations I was watching, but there were lots of ads _during_ the program, but none _after_ it, which made getting away from the tv so much more difficult than in the UK lmao 

Also the political systems are very different, multi-party in the UK and essentially a 2 party system in the USA

I much prefer eating in the US though, I love the food! and I gotta admit I really like country music. People always seem really friendly too. also obvs the word differences that everyone's already said, 

gas-petrol, truck-lorry, aluminum - aluminium, bathroom - loo ect.

and for what it's worth, I can't find anything online about Shakespeare's mother being Scottish.. their family grew up in Warwickshire as far as I can tell?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tao said:


> But he's still English.
> 
> Even with gene's, his parents were English. Their parents were also English. How far are we going back?
> 
> ...




Whatever. Good for freaking him. It's like I already said, it's something I was taught in school, but apparently my teacher was a freaking moron, which doesn't surprise me none, honestly. 

And how are you unfamiliar with Tolkien? He's J.R.R.Tolkien. Aside from successfully bastardizing European mythology, he also invented a genre of literature and -- BONUS FOR TEAM UK -- he was British! Don't they teach you about him in Literature class or whatever it's called over there (it's called English here)?!


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Whatever. Good for freaking him. It's like I already said, it's something I was taught in school, but apparently my teacher was a freaking moron, which doesn't surprise me none, honestly.
> 
> And how are you unfamiliar with Tolkien? He's J.R.R.Tolkien. Aside from successfully bastardizing European mythology, he also invented a genre of literature and -- BONUS FOR TEAM UK -- he was British! Don't they teach you about him in Literature class or whatever it's called over there (it's called English here)?!



They might do but I didn't take English literature class for GCSE so I wouldn't really know.

I know who he is, I just couldn't make a comment about anything he's actually done unless there's a popular film adaptation (at least not of anything I haven't copied from Wikipedia). That sort of fantasy just doesn't really interest me  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tao said:


> They might do but I didn't take English literature class for GCSE so I wouldn't really know.
> 
> I know who he is, I just couldn't make a comment about anything he's actually done unless there's a popular film adaptation (at least not of anything I haven't copied from Wikipedia). That sort of fantasy just doesn't really interest me  ?\_(ツ)_/?



*HEADDESK*


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> *HEADDESK*



Well excuse me for not taking an interest in something...


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2015)

Uk has foreskin, US does not


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2015)

US is an English word, UK is potentially racist tribal speak


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Isn't it illegal to declaw cats in the UK? That's perfectly legal here, but a lot of people consider it animal abuse.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Isn't it illegal to declaw cats in the UK? That's *perfectly legal *here, but a lot of people consider it animal abuse.



In my area, it's illegal. I live in California, United States. 

Tbh, I don't get this thread. The US isn't just one, small area where everything is exactly the same and neither is the UK. Declawing may be legal in Ohio but not in California so is it legal in the US? Yes and No...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> In my area, it's illegal. I live in California, United States.
> 
> Tbh, I don't get this thread. The US isn't just one, small area where everything is exactly the same and neither is the UK. Declawing may be legal in Ohio but not in California so is it legal in the US? Yes and No...



I think we're discussing general culture differences that affect the US and the UK citizens overall. 

And I don't live in Ohio.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 20, 2015)

Did I say you lived in Ohio?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> Did I say you lived in Ohio?



Omfg. I was just trying to have a civilized conversation with you, and felt you'd implied that I lived in Ohio, but if you're gonna be a jerk then just STFU. I don't have time for this negativity in my life. I'm just trying to enjoy the damn thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2015)

There was never any implication in the slightest to begin with.

It's your own fault for jumping to baseless conclusions.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 20, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Uk has foreskin, US does not



i find it really strange how the US still circumcise so much


----------



## tobi! (Apr 20, 2015)

Damn. You got defensive fast. Do you have something against Ohio or something?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> Damn. You got defensive fast. Do you have something against Ohio or something?



No, I have two mental illnesses that make me act stupid.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 20, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Omfg. I was just trying to have a civilized conversation with you, and felt you'd implied that I lived in Ohio, but if you're gonna be a jerk then just STFU. I don't have time for this negativity in my life. I'm just trying to enjoy the damn thread.



His user title explains his personality. If you want to enjoy the thread, don't talk to who's being rude towards you.

Anyway, I've been ignored when I brought up the left-driving nations and right-driving nations. Most of the former British Commonwealth nations are left-driving nations (where you are required to drive on the left side of the road). The UK is obviously one of the left-driving nations, and so is Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa. The majority of the world are right-driving nations (where you drive on the right side of the road). The US is a major example, and so is Canada. What do you think about driving on the other side of the road?


----------



## Brackets (Apr 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> His user title explains his personality. If you want to enjoy the thread, don't talk to who's being rude towards you.
> 
> Anyway, I've been ignored when I brought up the left-driving nations and right-driving nations. Most of the former British Commonwealth nations are left-driving nations (where you are required to drive on the left side of the road). The UK is obviously one of the left-driving nations, and so is Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa. The majority of the world are right-driving nations (where you drive on the right side of the road). The US is a major example, and so is Canada. What do you think about driving on the other side of the road?



Well there's not much to it really. It's exactly the same but driving on the other side, isn't it?

The US still uses fahrenheit whereas the uk (and most of the world) uses Celcius.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 21, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> But he's Scottish by blood? I am so confused on this @_@
> 
> Stan Lee didn't create Captain America....
> 
> ...



Tolkien's work was _inspired_ by European (particularly Scandinavian/Nordic) mythology, he didn't take it all, slap a different sticker on it and call it his own work. He took concepts from different parts of it and created a story out of something he was passionate about. As to people calling it "terrible writing", they're wrong - the only people I meet that call it "terrible writing" are the kind of people that also think that every film you watch should be non-stop action with 90% CGI being used throughout. Tolkien took the time to make his books descriptive enough that you can imagine you were there, if you want easy-reading, I guess you could call it "terrible writing", but it's not Tolkien's intellect and creativity that's in question because of that.

Unfortunately I can't really comment on Stan Lee, I know very little about him. If he did steal the concepts from other people and call them his own, I can't really say he'd be a very good representative of American literature, at least in terms of integrity.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 21, 2015)

Flowergender said:


> You can't really compare literature of a country that has had hundreds upon hundred upon hundreds upon hundreds upon hundreds of years to get it down to, a country that has only had what 300+ years. So of course when people have been in Europe before and longer than white people have been here you're going to have the head start and advancement. I mean I do agree with you, its just not a fair comparison as things we're really developed in the UK by the time America was 100% free.
> 
> Compared to the UK, Europe, I mean even parts of Asia, we're still in the rebel teen stage. Hit us up in 200 years and see what have then? (It'll probably worse, but who knows?)



Well I was kinda stating what I liked about both countries. It wasn`t meant as critic on the US. Being a citizen of neither country, I thought it be nice (mostly for myself) to make note of what stands out for me with both countries concerned. Since I like to read, literature deserves a mention. 

I agree its an unfair comparison though, but thats inevitable when you ask for differences between the two. Because it shows in pretty much everything important. So basically I agree with you as well. Its just fun to think about. They do have a totally different feel about them, although many people especially with political issues name them together in one breath.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 21, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> *Tolkien's work was inspired by European (particularly Scandinavian/Nordic) mythology, he didn't take it all, slap a different sticker on it and call it his own work.* He took concepts from different parts of it and created a story out of something he was passionate about. As to people calling it "terrible writing", they're wrong - the only people I meet that call it "terrible writing" are the kind of people that also think that every film you watch should be non-stop action with 90% CGI being used throughout. Tolkien took the time to make his books descriptive enough that you can imagine you were there, if you want easy-reading, I guess you could call it "terrible writing", but it's not Tolkien's intellect and creativity that's in question because of that.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't really comment on Stan Lee, I know very little about him. If he did steal the concepts from other people and call them his own, I can't really say he'd be a very good representative of American literature, at least in terms of integrity.



I disagree, first of all. Second of all, the people said Tolkien was a terrible writer because he is. His work drags on and on and on -- in one book he wrote, like, 50 pages just about singing! My husband is a HUGE nerd, and he LOVES LtoR, but he couldn't finish the books because they dragged so badly. Just because he had brilliant ideas that doesn't mean he was a brilliant writer. If you don't believe me, check out the reviews for Tolkien's books on Goodreads.com. A lot of them are reviews made by people that loved the movie franchise, but just couldn't get into the books. 
And Stan Lee didn't steal ideas from anyone. He came up with the original concepts for the characters, and his partners helped him perfect them.


----------



## MistyBlue (Apr 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> His user title explains his personality. If you want to enjoy the thread, don't talk to who's being rude towards you.
> 
> Anyway, I've been ignored when I brought up the left-driving nations and right-driving nations. Most of the former British Commonwealth nations are left-driving nations (where you are required to drive on the left side of the road). The UK is obviously one of the left-driving nations, and so is Australia, New Zealand, and South Africa. The majority of the world are right-driving nations (where you drive on the right side of the road). The US is a major example, and so is Canada. What do you think about driving on the other side of the road?



fun fact (it's not fun i'm just bored): People used to always travel on the left in more violent times, as most people were/are right handed, and being on the left made sure that the sword hand was near anyone who would be travelling in the different direction, and he could strike from further away, thus why the UK + some others drive on the left. 

but yeah American roads confuse me, I can't imagine having to drive over there once being used to UK roads! it'd probably be easier eventually but the transition would be ridiculous.


----------



## DCB (Apr 21, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I disagree, first of all. Second of all, the people said Tolkien was a terrible writer because he is. His work drags on and on and on -- in one book he wrote, like, 50 pages just about singing! My husband is a HUGE nerd, and he LOVES LtoR, but he couldn't finish the books because they dragged so badly. Just because he had brilliant ideas that doesn't mean he was a brilliant writer. If you don't believe me, check out the reviews for Tolkien's books on Goodreads.com. A lot of them are reviews made by people that loved the movie franchise, but just couldn't get into the books.
> And Stan Lee didn't steal ideas from anyone. He came up with the original concepts for the characters, and his partners helped him perfect them.



See, I read LotR after hearing so much about how it drags on and on, but I didn't get that feeling at all. From a literary standpoint, LotR is pretty amazing. Things are constantly happening, and people who write things like, "He spends 3 chapters talking about the grass!!!" are greatly exaggerating. Tolkien manages to introduce a huge array of characters and plots, complete with twists and turns...and then gives everyone and everything a nice conclusion. Tokien was building a world, complete with its own history, languages, romances, etc. I, personally, found LotR to be a fascinating and immersive read. Yes, other people might not like Tokien's style of prose, but that by no means makes him a "terrible writer."


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 21, 2015)

DCB said:


> See, I read LotR after hearing so much about how it drags on and on, but I didn't get that feeling at all. From a literary standpoint, LotR is pretty amazing. Things are constantly happening, and people who write things like, "He spends 3 chapters talking about the grass!!!" are greatly exaggerating. Tolkien manages to introduce a huge array of characters and plots, complete with twists and turns...and then gives everyone and everything a nice conclusion. Tokien was building a world, complete with its own history, languages, romances, etc. I, personally, found LotR to be a fascinating and immersive read. Yes, other people might not like Tokien's style of prose, but that by no means makes him a "terrible writer."



Okay, yeah, but here's the thing about fantasy: You're not supposed to the world build in the actual novel. That's what the planning process is for. That is something fantasy writers have to learned from Tolkien because he did the exact opposite. It's, like, he published his rough draft and, like, half of his notes.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 21, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Okay, yeah, but here's the thing about fantasy: You're not supposed to the world build in the actual novel. That's what the planning process is for. That is something fantasy writers have to learned from Tolkien because he did the exact opposite. It's, like, he published his rough draft and, like, half of his notes.



I don't really think you can say there's a right or wrong way to write fantasy. Some people like his style, some don't. It doesn't mean he was _wrong._


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 21, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I don't really think you can say there's a right or wrong way to write fantasy. Some people like his style, some don't. It doesn't mean he was _wrong._



Yes, you can. You totally can. Just look at the _Eragon_ series. Seriously, though, as a writer I can tell you that there is a right and wrong way to write everything. I can also tell you that Fantasy is one of the hardest genres to break into as a writer because it is so easy to write badly. And, as a writer, I'm telling that I don't like Tolkien's work, I like his ideas, and I kinda hate his writing methods. And I think C.S. Lewis is a better writer, and did fantasy better than Tolkien.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 21, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Okay, yeah, but here's the thing about fantasy: You're not supposed to the world build in the actual novel. That's what the planning process is for. That is something fantasy writers have to learned from Tolkien because he did the exact opposite. It's, like, he published his rough draft and, like, half of his notes.



Are you stupid? Have you even read the LOTR trilogy?

You know there are HUNDREDS of different versions of the LOTR? Tolkien died a long time ago, and since then his family members + people that now own rights to the trilogy have released numerous different versions, all of which contain MANY changes to the actual literacy of the book. Tolkien's work is on par with that of a god's.

& Back to the actual context of the book, of course Tolkien planned his stories lol... You know the lord of the rings trilogy wasn't the first of its kind? He wrote the Hobbit prior to writing TLOR, so to say that he "made up everything" as he went on (not your words, but what you've insinuated) is stupid, because he didn't simply make up everything as he went on.

And on another note, if you lack the attention span to be unable to finish a book then you should question yourself, not what you're reading. Tolkien's work is like the epitome of the fantasy genre. Reading his books I found myself so immersed in them that it felt like a super natural experience. If you find yourself getting out of touch with a fantasy book then you should really question your decision to read that specific genre.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicalCat590 said:


> Omfg. I was just trying to have a civilized conversation with you, and felt you'd implied that I lived in Ohio, but *if you're gonna be a jerk then just STFU. I don't have time for this negativity in my life. I'm just trying to enjoy the damn thread*.



you're being a jerk, not him...

if you're going to reply to civility with that much hostility then I'd just recommend you leave this thread. no one needs that kind of negativity here


----------



## Brackets (Apr 21, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Yes, you can. You totally can. Just look at the _Eragon_ series. Seriously, though, as a writer I can tell you that there is a right and wrong way to write everything. I can also tell you that Fantasy is one of the hardest genres to break into as a writer because it is so easy to write badly. And, as a writer, I'm telling that I don't like Tolkien's work, I like his ideas, and I kinda hate his writing methods. And I think C.S. Lewis is a better writer, and did fantasy better than Tolkien.



Dude, again, that's just your opinion. There are thousands of people out there who love both his ideas and writing style. Just because something isn't your cup of tea doesn't mean it's bad/wrong, and if you're a writer it concerns me that you don't realise that.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2015)

Brackets said:


> I don't really think you can say there's a right or wrong way to write fantasy. Some people like his style, some don't. It doesn't mean he was _wrong._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...No, not really.

Like many things, the quality of how something is written is often subjective.


If he's got terrible grammar and punctuation which looks like it was written by a 12 year old school girl using 'txt spk' then yea, I guess, but from what I've read here that doesn't seem to be your issue.




inb4 the inevitable "you don't even know his work" that I'm expecting. That's irrelevant to the point I'm making..


----------



## DCB (Apr 21, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Okay, yeah, but here's the thing about fantasy: You're not supposed to the world build in the actual novel. That's what the planning process is for. That is something fantasy writers have to learned from Tolkien because he did the exact opposite. It's, like, he published his rough draft and, like, half of his notes.



To be fair, Tolkien also didn't put the entire world into the one novel. Along with the appendices, there is the entire *History of Middle Earth* detailing the creation process in 12 volumes. There's also *The Silmarillion*, which goes into detail about the wizards and other creatures not fully expounded upon. {Granted, I've heard that the latter book is interesting but reads more like an encyclopedia. I've never read it, unfortunately.} There are even more books on the world and lore of Middle Earth itself than the ones I mentioned. Tolkien only put a fraction of it in LotR in comparison.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> ...No, not really.
> 
> Like many things, the quality of how something is written is often subjective.
> 
> ...



Now, I strangely want someone to make a Twitter to tell the story of LotR in tweet format.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

Speaking of books, Harry Potter's first title isn't the same here.

UK: _Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone_
US: _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_

Harry Potter is a charm of the UK, and I hope the US didn't Americanize it very hard.


----------



## DCB (Apr 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Speaking of books, Harry Potter's first title isn't the same here.
> 
> UK: _Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone_
> US: _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_
> ...



http://www.hp-lexicon.org/about/books/differences.html

There's a place that lists a lot of the differences between the various editions of the HP series if you're interested.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.hp-lexicon.org/about/books/cs/differences-cs.html

the fleshing out of SPIDERS scene is hilarious


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> *Are you stupid? *
> you're being a jerk, not him...
> 
> if you're going to reply to civility with that much hostility then I'd just recommend you leave this thread. no one needs that kind of negativity here



You have the nerve to sit there and call me stupid then accuse me of being a jerk? The reason I responded with such hostility yesterday is because I had negative mood swing and missed taking my antidepressant on time, and I felt that he was being rude. If he had posted just 15 minutes later AFTER I took my pill, I would have totally ignored him. I realize that my illnesses aren't an excuse, but I'm also completely incapable of controlling my own emotions -- do you have any idea how it is react rationally when you're like that? 

Anyway, this Tolkien thing has gotten completely out of hand, IMO. Obviously, you guys disagree with me and the only way you'd see things my way is if you actually tried writing yourself. It's not as easy as you think, and once you get the hang of it, it's really easy to recognize bad writing. But I also think that when it comes to Tolkien, you either love him or you hate him. Personally, I hate him and like I said, I prefer C.S. Lewis's take on fantasy.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 21, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Speaking of books, Harry Potter's first title isn't the same here.
> 
> UK: _Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone_
> US: _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_
> ...



oh, no we certainly did- in america harry is an anti-hero, ron is black, and hermione has huge boobs 
jk
But honestly, who says "the baker's opposite"?


----------



## DCB (Apr 21, 2015)

I find it funny how you're still implying that it's an objective fact that Tolkien is a terrible writer when it's clearly not. Also, you don't have to be a writer to form opinions on other people's writing. That, frankly, makes no sense. If I were to become a writer, I'm pretty sure my opinion of Tolkien wouldn't change. I don't care much for Mark Twain's writing style, but I wouldn't call him a bad writer by any stretch of the imagination. 

------
on-topic:

*Difference* - I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned the fact that the US uses USD {dollars}, while the UK uses GBP {pounds}.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Obviously, you guys disagree with me and the only way you'd see things my way is if you actually tried writing yourself. It's not as easy as you think, and once you get the hang of it, it's really easy to recognize bad writing.




How do you know that they don't or haven't already tried?


That's also like the "ok, you guys can have your opinion but I still win" response...




OT: 

I don't know if it was mentioned (not checking 33 pages to find out) 

America is big on tipping (money). The UK isn't.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

by their logic most everyone's opinions are worthless


"this game is bad"

"yeah, well have YOU ever tried making a game?"


"this film is great"

"no, if you ever made a film, you'd know its ****"


"this steak is tasty"

"holy **** no, do you even KNOW how to cook???? clearly not"


"this jacket is comforta-"

"AAAASADSAFGFGSFDG"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> oh, no we certainly did- in america harry is an anti-hero, ron is black, and hermione has huge boobs
> jk
> But honestly, who says "the baker's opposite"?



After watching the movies, I can totally tell that you're being sarcastic. But I never read the books.


----------



## kittencat (Apr 22, 2015)

There's a huge cultural difference between the US and the UK in terms of humor. I don't really "get" British humor. At all, really. I mean, Monty Python is funny, but beyond that...?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2015)

DCB said:


> I find it funny how you're still implying that it's an objective fact that Tolkien is a terrible writer when it's clearly not. Also, you don't have to be a writer to form opinions on other people's writing. That, frankly, makes no sense. If I were to become a writer, I'm pretty sure my opinion of Tolkien wouldn't change. I don't care much for Mark Twain's writing style, but I wouldn't call him a bad writer by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> ------
> on-topic:
> ...



I didn't mention that because that's different with all countries, except for European Union and their Euros. That's like saying the largest city in UK is London while the largest in the US is New York City.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 22, 2015)

I love it when people just dismiss the minority of a country like they don't exist.

Just because the majority do this/that/i dont care doesn't mean that you should label a whole country that.


----------



## Caius (Apr 22, 2015)

Get off the subject of Tolkien if all you're going to do is fight about it.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> How do you know that they don't or haven't already tried?
> That's also like the "ok, you guys can have your opinion but I still win" response...



Yes, because being b!tched at online for, like, the last five pages simply for having an unpopular is clearly the definition winning -_-

I have no idea if anyone in this thread has tried their hand at writing, but no one else has mentioned having any experience writing or compared their own process to Tolkien's, so I'm assumed they didn't have experience or a process.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2015)

oh my god, shut up already


----------



## Brackets (Apr 22, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Yes, because being b!tched at online for, like, the last five pages simply for having an unpopular is clearly the definition winning -_-
> 
> I have no idea if anyone in this thread has tried their hand at writing, but no one else has mentioned having any experience writing or compared their own process to Tolkien's, so I'm assumed they didn't have experience or a process.



please just stop


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 22, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> by their logic most everyone's opinions are worthless
> 
> 
> "this game is bad"
> ...



Uh, no. I was trying to get you guys to see things from my point-of-view. You wanna know another to figure out if Tolkien is a bad writer: Stop simply worshipping him, read works by other authors in the genre, and compare the works based on the story flows or if it was overdetailed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Me stop? You people are so immature. I'm being freaking ostracized just for having an opinion that you don't agree with. I tried to bring the argument to a close with my post last night, and you continue to attack me. I'm not saying that just because I'm writer I know more than you guys. I'm saying that I look at things from a different perspective because I'm a writer. Every book I read, I tear apart the story, so I can decide for myself whether or not I think it's well written. And, apparently, that response isn't good enough for you.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 22, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> Uh, no. I was trying to get you guys to see things from my point-of-view. You wanna know another to figure out if Tolkien is a bad writer: Stop simply worshipping him, read works by other authors in the genre, and compare the works based on the story flows or if it was overdetailed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Me stop? You people are so immature. I'm being freaking ostracized just for having an opinion that you don't agree with. I tried to bring the argument to a close with my post last night, and you continue to attack me. I'm not saying that just because I'm writer I know more than you guys. I'm saying that I look at things from a different perspective because I'm a writer. Every book I read, I tear apart the story, so I can decide for myself whether or not I think it's well written. And, apparently, that response isn't good enough for you.




you're the one who's being immature because you can't cope with people having different opinions. IT IS AN OPINION. seriously just deal with it, people like Tolkien, some don't. No one minds other's opinions, it's the fact you stormed in here declaring that Tolkein is just plain wrong and basically implied that people who like him can't possibly be writers, or have read any other fantasy books or experience. like come on. I don't even like tolkien either but I don't **** on people who do, or take a moral highground over it. now just stooooppp or this thread will get locked

On topic: I've noticed some political differences. Obviously the US has a presidential system whereas we have a prime minister. And from what i've seen the US has the 2 main parties, republican and democrat, that get almost all the votes. Whereas we still have 2 'main' parties (labour and conservative) but a decent proportion of votes goes to smaller parties as well, like Greens and UKIP.
Also, the US's conservative party seem to (in general) be a lot more right-wing than ours


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2015)

Your entire reasoning is based off of subjective opinions that you've somehow deluded yourself into thinking is indisputable fact, with a "better than everyone else" mindset as well.

You're not trying to bring anything to a close, you're just borderline attacking those that don't agree with you.



As for people being immature? Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Get off the subject of Tolkien if all you're going to do is fight about it.



The next few posts have ignored this warning:



Apple2012 said:


> I will not tolerate any kind of fighting. It's okay to admit that the UK is better than the US or vice versa, but bragging is not cool. Any kind of arguments or fighting (such as fighting over the existence of God), and *this thread will be done*.



Well, this is the fate of this thread. I hate seeing fights ruin a good discussion like this.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 22, 2015)

UK authors cause arguments, US authors do not


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> UK authors cause arguments, US authors do not



Not entirely true. Mary Shelley is a UK author, and I don't see any arguments over her or her book. Mark Twain is a US author, and he written the most controversial book. Again, this is stereotyping, but I see what you're talking about.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 22, 2015)

Be careful of what you believe about a different group of people in regards to your own. Don't fall into the pit of stereotyping people based on the few (or no) experiences you've had with people from a certain region or background. There are many differences between the US and UK, but the important thing to remember is that people are people, no matter where they are from, what they look like, value, or like to do. We all have feelings and just want to live our life the way we see fit. Don't base your opinions on what you see society and media tell you, there is an individual story for all of us 

And with that, this conversation is now over.


----------

